# Bell Tree Direct - 7.28.21 - Theme Update! And Camp Bell Tree Delayed



## Jeremy

Good evening and welcome to a new _surprise_ Bell Tree Direct! As you can already see, our long-awaited theme update is now live! We're dedicating this entire TBT Direct to the new theme, but first we have an announcement about our upcoming summer event, Camp Bell Tree.


*Camp Bell Tree Event Delayed - But Signups Now Open!*​
We previously announced that Camp Bell Tree will start this Sunday, but we have now decided to delay it by a week in order to spend more time getting it ready. Camp Bell Tree will now take place from *August 8th* - *August 29th*. We hope to see all of you then instead!




In the meantime, we have now opened early signups for the event! Since Camp Bell Tree will be separated into teams (cabins), signing up ahead of time will help us organize them. You can sign up by going to Preferences and selecting "Opted In" in the Camp Bell Tree field.




We will be advertising the upcoming event more over the next week. For those of you who may have missed our previous Direct, Camp Bell Tree is a new event that will be similar to TBT Fair, with small events and tasks that allow you to get rewards. However, you'll also work with your cabin against other cabins. We're excited to get started on Sunday, August 8th!


*Introducing Our Theme Update*​
Finally, the wait is over and our time-based theme update is here! After upgrading our forum last year during the New Horizons surge, we unfortunately had to postpone the season and time changes some of you may remember from our previous version. Hopefully the wait has been worth it, because our new theme is now _far_ more elaborate than ever before!



*Time Changing Features*​
Starting with the daily 24-hour clock, we have *ten main time changes* throughout the day. However, there are also smaller differences that take placing during some of these phases. In addition, the entire forum will gradually get darker as it turns to night and brighter as it turns to day. I'm only going to include six very small screenshots though, so don't worry, there won't be any spoilers in this post! You'll have to see them for yourself when they happen, or feel free to share your screenshots in this thread if you want to explore the new theme together.




Looking at each of these phases may not be quite as simple as it was on the old forum. You can try changing your timezone setting, but it may not line up perfectly anymore! In real life (and in Animal Crossing of course), the sun rises and sets during different times throughout the year. TBT will now follow this same schedule, changing every day throughout the year, with phases lasting about as long as they do in the real world. At least for now, these times are based on an estimate of New York City's sunrise and sunset, which seemed like a pretty good middle latitude to use. However, perhaps in the future we'll add an option that will allow you to match these phases to your own location.

Speaking of changes throughout the year, we have *twenty-four different seasons*. Some of them may share the same grass or tree colors, but they are all modeled after the grass and trees from New Horizons, both with how they look and with when they change. It will obviously take much longer to see all seasons live on the forum, so hopefully you can wait almost a year to see them all in action!




If you're viewing the forum at night you might see the moon, but probably not if you're reading this on August 8th. That's because we have *eight moon phases* that follow the real moon. Sorry to those of you who live in the southern hemisphere though, the moon will look backwards sometimes. The seasons are backwards for you too! We want to address this in the future, but I'll explain more at the end.



*More Features*​
In addition to the time and season changing aspects of the forum's theme, we also have two small new options some of you may be interested in using to adjust its layout. Under Preferences, you'll now find these new settings under layout options. "Reduce page width" makes the forum (in desktop mode) more narrow. This might be useful to those of you who like to see the forum's content in a smaller width, similar to the previous version of TBT. It may also make sense to pair this option with the other setting called "remove sidebar," which will remove the sidebar from the forum's home page.



*Behind the Scenes*​
Almost all of the components of the forum design were created by @Laudine including the grass, wood patterns, suns, moons, clouds, etc. Big thank you to her for creating such beautiful art that is now helping bring TBT to life! We worked together, with her making the art and me layering it into the forum and coding in the time/season/moon changing logic.

We also had help with research done by @Chris who took dozens of screenshots of grass and trees in New Horizons. I then organized them together and categorized them into blocks that would make sense for the forum, which Laudine later used to base the colors of our grass backgrounds on. I also used the dates from the game for the season rotation on the forum.

Laudine and I then went back and forth (very gradually) since last year with various versions of the theme components and ideas about how they could work. She definitely went above and beyond with the art, which pushed me to add even more to the theme. For example, I casually mentioned that a moon with different phases might be something cool to do in the future. She then made seven versions of the moon for the night sky, so I knew I had to write a formula to make that work for this update!

Thanks also to the other staff for their input during this process! We are already talking about even more updates, so we might have some more of our artists help with that, but for now I think we'll need to take a break for a bit...



*Coming Soon?*​
I mentioned even more updates, but I don't want to announce anything big because we're not even sure it's all feasible yet! However, I think it's safe to say that something for southern hemisphere seasons (and the moon) will be added eventually! In the meantime, you southern hemisphere people will have to pretend you're up here in the north with us.

I hope you all like our new theme! Feel free to give input or even your own ideas!


----------



## Ichiban

knew something was up when it went dark lol


----------



## Corrie

Woohoo!! Hehe, I saw the new theme and was like OOOOOHHHH!! I'm very happy the season themes are back! They look great!


----------



## ~Kilza~

It was definitely strange to refresh the page and suddenly have it get a lot darker, lol. I'll be watching it closely over the next little bit to see how the theme changes throughout the day.


----------



## jadetine

What a gorgeous waning gibbous! Haha, I've always wanted to drop those words in convo, but seriously, I LOOOOOOOOVE this responsive theme. Thanks @Laudine, @Jeremy, @Chris and crew!

Idea: let's have a random shooting star or eclipse on the header drop some tbt on the person who clicks it, lol. JKJK


----------



## King koopa

Ooh cool, the new banner looks nice!
But it that bad as the forums were known to joke about a night theme


----------



## Lavamaize

Love the new theme(s). Thank you so much too all the staff who worked on it! It would be really cool if every so often (every 10-20 minutes or more) there was a shooting star during the night banner!


----------



## LadyDestani

I was so surprised when I refreshed and everything flipped to night! It's absolutely beautiful and I look forward to watching all of the gradual changes through the day and seasons. Great work to everybody involved!


----------



## deana

THE THEME OMG it's amazing!!! I love it already! I am easily distracted by pretty things so I guess that means I will be less impatient waiting for the event to start ~


----------



## Antonio

Hell yeah! I love me an awesome theme update.


----------



## Foreverfox

HHEEYYYY!!! Cool! You guys never cease to amaze me! Thanks for everything you do for us!  and Camp Bell Tree now starts on my son's 2nd birthday!


----------



## Insulaire

Hark, it’s dark! What a lark, no snark, y’all hit it out of the park


----------



## moo_nieu

the darkness is so nice, thank you! im excited for camp


----------



## nyx~

I love the new theme!! It was a nice surprise to log in to, thanks everyone who worked on it for your hard work!


----------



## Red Cat

I was wondering if TBT or ACNH would finally have a major update first. It looks like TBT won.


----------



## Halloqueen

Glad to see the return of the night theme. It's great to have it back! Thank you Jeremy, Laudine, Chris, and all of the rest of the Staff for all the effort put into making it a reality. I also LOVE that the moon phases will change, that's awesome.

Looking forward to the start of Camp Bell Tree.




Koopadude100 said:


> Ooh cool, the new banner looks nice!
> But it that bad as the forums were known to joke about a night theme


You might be thinking of The Woods theme used in The Woods for Halloween and Friday the 13ths throughout the year. People have tended to ask for that as a "dark theme" throughout the years.

What we're getting now is something we had before the forums upgraded from TBT 2.0 to TBT 3.0, changing from day to night and changing with the seasons, but now with a lot of neat improvements.


----------



## Croconaw

I was so happy to see the night theme. I really like it. It makes up for TBT joking about the dark theme.


----------



## kikotoot

I feel so cozy and at home with the new themes!

but also

LAUDINE!!!!
YOU ABSOLUTE QUEEN
I knew you were something special when you surprise-gifted me that orange present back in 2015, but you keep outdoing yourself!
Thank you for bringing your incredible existence to all our lives


----------



## Kirbyz

yay! the old themes are back, i just came back from a long break and was super stoked to see my page refresh into the night theme. the wait was well worth it, they’re designed so beautifully! awesome job you guys, we appreciate it!


----------



## kikotoot

Does this mean we can maybe see collectibles that change with time of year?
looking at you, moon-phases collectible


omg, or a horizon collectible that is a sun rising and setting in sync with the theme


----------



## BungoTheElf

YESSSSSS THE NIGHT SKY LOOKS SO GOOD!!! hype for the event!!!!


----------



## Jacob

Gorgeous work! I am especially excited to have the narrower browser turned on :]


----------



## Foreverfox

kikotoot said:


> Does this mean we can maybe see collectibles that change with time of year?
> looking at you, moon-phases collectible
> 
> 
> omg, or a horizon collectible that is a sun rising and setting in sync with the theme


The real question is: are TBT moon-phases Timex or Rolex? They're looking Rolex to me! Very sharp!


----------



## kikotoot

this feels like coming home


----------



## LambdaDelta

day/night/seasonal banners **** yesssssssssssssssss thank you it feels like it's been forever


----------



## King koopa

I hope I can be on the same team with my friends, and also, do you accept      ideas for the event? If so pm me so we can talk about my idea.
This new team event will probably be like:



VS



Bellflower vs froggy chair


----------



## kikotoot

Koopadude100 said:


> I hope I can be on the same team with my friends, and also, do you expect fan ideas for the event? If so pm me so we can talk about my idea.
> This new team event will probably be like:
> View attachment 387603
> VS
> View attachment 387605
> Bellflower vs froggy chair



Mistreil is going to add such a unique and fun flavour to it, I can't wait


----------



## LambdaDelta

oh btw, does this mean the moon will follow the irl lunar cycle?

because that's super cool af, if so


----------



## kikotoot

LambdaDelta said:


> oh btw, does this mean the moon will follow the irl lunar cycle?
> 
> because that's super cool af, if so



Looks like it!

We're on waning gibbous and that's what I have in the banner


----------



## Plainbluetees

that is so cool! night is so pretty, can’t wait to see the spring blossoms next year!


----------



## King koopa

Plainbluetees said:


> that is so cool! night is so pretty, can’t wait to see the spring blossoms next year!


Well, i'm not sure if I'd want to see zipper's face in the cherry blossom tree at night..


----------



## Foreverfox

Koopadude100 said:


> Well, i'm not sure if I'd want to see zipper's face in the cherry blossom tree at night..


You don't...it's creepy


----------



## LambdaDelta

no sidebar+reduced width=tbt classic style

it's beautiful


----------



## Plume

I was so happy to log on and see the moon and stars. Thank you for these stunning themes!


----------



## Ichiban

reduced width got me feeling nostalgic thanks for the option


----------



## tiffanistarr

omg yes night time on tbt is back!! it looks so great!


----------



## kayleee

The banner looks sooo good!! I can’t wait to see all the changes/seasons it goes through!!


----------



## DaisyFan

I love the new themes! I am happy to see the night theme back and am looking forward to see the seasons and times change!

You guys did a good job on this, keep up the good work!


----------



## vixened

oml the night theme is so pretty, I love it!


----------



## tessa grace

so excited!! thanks for the updates and hard work staff!


----------



## King koopa

vixenism said:


> oml the night theme is so pretty, I love it!
> 
> View attachment 387608


AHHH IT'S AN ARMY OF WOPPERS


----------



## KittenNoir

Woooh CAMP!!!! And the background


----------



## S.J.

I'm not bothered at all that my seasons and moon will be upside down; it's clear that you have all put in a great deal of effort to introduce this beautiful theme update! I can't wait to see the changes! 

Thank you for all your hard work!


----------



## Kattea

So excited to see changing themes!

Also the event being pushed back actually worked out better for me so I’m super excited to be able to participate more now!


----------



## petrichr

Ah what an exciting update! As Southern Hemisphere, we are used to the seasons being backwards  Night mode has been my most wanted feature for ages so it will be nice not to burn my eyeballs out at nighttime.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

Wow. I'm amazed at how much love and effort the staff put into this forum... honestly, what other forum does this for its members?? Thank you so much


----------



## Merielle

Oh man, the power here just came back on after an outage, and even though it's pretty late I wanted to check the forums real quick—and what a surprise to come back to!  The nighttime theme looks absolutely gorgeous, I love it!   I can't wait to see the other times of day (and the seasons!) on the forums.  I think the changing moon phases are going to be a definite favorite for me. ^^ Thank you all so much for putting the work in to make this for us!
Already opted-in to Camp Bell Tree and I'm super hyped for it, but I think the slight delay is actually going to work out better for me as well.  There's some stuff I've been wanting to work on, but I wasn't sure how well I'd be able to balance it with an event about to start—now hopefully I can get to work on it and be better prepared come the eighth!


----------



## jiny

the reduced width :") thank u for the night/seasonal themes again!! so excited to see the fall one coming soon  also super excited for camp bell tree!!! hopefully i can participate as much as i'd like to since school starts on aug  16th for me


----------



## Midoriya

Yessss, a familiar face from TBT 2.0 makes its return, and in upgraded style as well.  Thank you, staff, for all of your hard work on this.  Looking forward to camp as well.


----------



## The Pennifer

I LOVE the new banner and that gorgeous moon!! (Laudine)  I tend to come on late at night and I know I will really love seeing the night skies!) … seasonal themes and Camp Belltree  - can’t wait!!


----------



## _Donut_

Beautiful work! Already opted in for camp, too. Can't wait!


----------



## corlee1289

AHHHHH~ Is that why?

I logged in around 2 hours ago and was like: Huh… It’s all dark themed now… Was it always?


----------



## Vsmith

Oh how wonderful!! I love the new theme. Thank you soo much for all your hard work, @Jeremy , @Laudine , @Chris ,and all the other staff members. You all are amazing and talented. 
I can't wait for Camp Bell Tree!


----------



## Croconaw

I’m looking forward to the Camp Bell Tree event! I love these team events.


----------



## BluebearL

This was an absolutely beautiful page to open when I logged in. The new time themes are simply gorgeous. Thank you Laudine, Chris, Jeremy, and the rest of the staff!


----------



## Roxxy

Not being able to sleep came with a lovely surprise  the 4 am skyline was absolutely beautiful! Was up early for work and the sunrise (along with a strong ️ ) was almost worth getting up for! 

Thank you so much @Jeremy @Laudine and @Chris for all your hard work on this. All the staff work so hard to make this forum the best!! 

Signed up for camp, can’t wait! Would love to be reunited with some Blue’s Clues team mates and hope to meet some new friends!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I'm glad the time changing themes for the forums are back! I was sad that it went away for quite a while when the forums had to be changed. As for the Camp Bell Tree, I'm still curious to know what it's all about. I've never participated in the TBT Fair before from the previous years, so if anyone knows what it's all about, I would appreciate it if you could fill me in with the details.


----------



## SarahSays

This sunrise  so beautiful! Thank you for all your hard work, staff! Can’t wait to experience all the seasons and time changes!

Camp Bell Tree here I come!


----------



## mocha.

I got the fright of my life when I opened TBT early this morning to the dark theme, my first thought was “have I slept until Halloween”, and then I thought “oh no, another practical joke”. However, I was pleasantly surprised!!

thank you so much staff  It’s little things like this which make visiting TBT so pleasant


----------



## xara

just logged on for the first time today, and i’m in absolute AWE of the sunrise banner! i absolutely wasn’t expecting the time-based theme to be back anytime soon, but i’m so glad to see it again, and it looks stunning so far!!! @Laudine never fails to amaze me with how talented she is. 

see ya’ll at camp!


----------



## S.J.

Aww, you guys. ❤

I misunderstood and thought the time changing feature would be backwards for the southern hemisphere too, but it's only the moon and seasons (which is nothing, honestly). This was very nice to see just switch over. So pretty. ❤


----------



## Holla

Love the new theme! Was pleasantly surprised to wake up to the sunrise. 



Spoiler


----------



## Chris

Koopadude100 said:


> I hope I can be on the same team with my friends, and also, do you accept      ideas for the event? If so pm me so we can talk about my idea.
> This new team event will probably be like:
> View attachment 387603
> VS
> View attachment 387605
> Bellflower vs froggy chair


Hi there! While we appreciate your enthusiasm, we are not currently looking for ideas for Camp TBT. We have been preparing this event for some time now and most of the 'big picture' decisions, such as the overall structure and the activities we are going to run, were finalised several weeks ago during the initial planning stage.

When we feel we require input for an event we will typically reach out to the members ourselves by releasing a formal survey or posting a poll here in the Bulletin Board.


----------



## KittenNoir

It’s night time where I am and it’s so beautiful the banner  my eyes feel so blessed


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Ahhhh so pleasing to the eyes as I gazed at that beautiful rising morning sun 

Thank you so much! @Jeremy @Laudine and staff team for all your hard work and dedication ☺ now someone tell me, is it cherry blossom season already?? I can't wait!! It's my favorite aesthetic 

I want to say hi to that lovely, bright moon!


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

Ohhh my god. The new theme is so gorgeous I cannot imagine how much work that took to implement. I’m also super excited about the camp x :3<


----------



## Dinosaurz

The woods will be open for Friday the 13th, call that cabin in the woods


----------



## Sasey

Love it so much! Saw a beautiful sun rise this morning!


----------



## Corndoggy

the new theme looks great guys, good job! also really looking forward to camp bell tree, so definitely opted in for that. Im worried i might get real busy with uni but even if i only contribute a lil bit, i can still help my team go for gold!


----------



## JellyBeans

so exciting to see all the new themes!! they're all beautiful. and i'm actually quite happy to see the fair be pushed back a bit because it means i'll be home the entire time for maximum participation


----------



## xSuperMario64x

poo I have dark mode on my phone's browser so now I can't read anything lol





but ANYWAYS huge thank you to the staff for finally re-introducing this feature, I missed it so much from the old forum!


----------



## joey ^_^

ahh it's so pretty! love the stars <3 thank you staff for all your hard work!!


----------



## Foreverfox

xSuperMario64x said:


> poo I have dark mode on my phone's browser so now I can't read anything lol
> 
> View attachment 387663
> 
> but ANYWAYS huge thank you to the staff for finally re-introducing this feature, I missed it so much from the old forum!


It's "dark mode" all over again


----------



## GuerreraD

I'm so glad to hear about the clock themes coming back!  It's a feature that always made me think the forums looked so pretty!

Also, I could be interested in participating in the next event, but do I guess right that you'll have to be a NH player for that? Because if yes, I won't be able to...


----------



## Alienfish

Great updates 

though i cant find free bells link


----------



## Holla

GuerreraD said:


> I'm so glad to hear about the clock themes coming back!  It's a feature that always made me think the forums looked so pretty!
> 
> Also, I could be interested in participating in the next event, but do I guess right that you'll have to be a NH player for that? Because if yes, I won't be able to...



This is an Animal Crossing forum so it's fairly valid to have events that involve having the game.

That being said, the TBT staff are always good at finding events that everyone should be able to do regardless of having the game or not. So odds are there will be a mix of events that require ACNH as well as ones that don't.


----------



## GuerreraD

Holla said:


> This is an Animal Crossing forum so it's fairly valid to have events that involve having the game.
> 
> That being said, the TBT staff are always good at finding events that everyone should be able to do regardless of having the game or not. So odds are there will be a mix of events that require ACNH as well as ones that don't.



I didn't mean if you had to be an Animal Crossing player... that's quite obvious, being this an AC forums as you very well have stated yourself  I specifically said NH, which is a game I don't own because I didn't like the whole design of it.
I'm a player of ACGC, WW, CF and very specially NL and HHD, but since those games are already old, I can't be sure if I would be able to participate in whatever the event is about without NH, being the last installment.


----------



## moo_nieu

GuerreraD said:


> I didn't mean if you had to be an Animal Crossing player... that's quite obvious, being this an AC forums as you very well have stated yourself  I specifically said NH, which is a game I don't own because I didn't like the whole design of it.
> I'm a player of ACGC, WW, CF and very specially NL and HHD, but since those games are already old, I can't be sure if I would be able to participate in whatever the event is about without NH, being the last installment.


the last few events used new horizons and didnt include past animal crossing titles from what i remember, but i agree with holla that theres usually a mix of events so that users who dont have the game can still participate


----------



## GuerreraD

I see! Thank you both  I'm a bit ashamed to confess that despite being a bell-treer for several years, I've never participated in a event (not that I remember?). I didn't want to sign up and later cause trouble for admins or other participants if it happened that I couldn't help on anything. Now I feel more at ease!


----------



## neoratz

WOOHOO :D the theme update looks amazing!! and i'm honestly glad the event is being delayed, i have a convention happening on the 6th-8th and the delay lines up perfectly with that!


----------



## Chris

GuerreraD said:


> Also, I could be interested in participating in the next event, but do I guess right that you'll have to be a NH player for that? Because if yes, I won't be able to...


Without giving away anything specific: no, you do not need to own _Animal Crossing: New Horizons_ in order to join Camp TBT and contribute to your cabin.


----------



## GuerreraD

Thank you! I've just "Opted in" right now, so thanks for clearing that . You're always so kind and patient with my silliness!


----------



## daringred_

how important will a wi-fi connection be for the event? this new time-frame overlaps almost exclusively with when i'm on holiday, where i'll only be able to have internet access on my phone using data. my laptop and switch lite won't be connected whatsoever. just wondering how much that's going to screw me, if at all.


----------



## Chris

daringred_ said:


> how important will a wi-fi connection be for the event? this new time-frame overlaps almost exclusively with when i'm on holiday, where i'll only be able to have internet access on my phone using data. my laptop and switch lite won't be connected whatsoever. just wondering how much that's going to screw me, if at all.


You may find it challenging to participate in all aspects of the event if you are completely dependent on mobile data.


----------



## daringred_

Chris said:


> You may find it challenging to participate in all aspects of the event if you are completely dependent on mobile data.



well that sucks.


----------



## Amilee

the sunset looks so pretty


----------



## seliph

i didn't participate in the tournament thing (whatever the event with the colour teams and super stars was) can someone confirm if i opt in but later decide not to participate that i won't be screwing over the other 50 people on my team, idr if i asked that last time


----------



## porkpie28

I love the new update Looking good


----------



## Chris

seliph said:


> i didn't participate in the tournament thing (whatever the event with the colour teams and super stars was) can someone confirm if i opt in but later decide not to participate that i won't be screwing over the other 50 people on my team, idr if i asked that last time


We expect teams to be large enough that it shouldn't cause an issue if a few people are inactive. However, if you opt into the event we will not manually withdraw you from the cabin if you later change your mind.


----------



## TheDuke55

Sounds like another cool event! And the banner changing with the hour is pretty cool! I saw it early in the morning when I got up, but didn't have time to say anything as I had to get ready for work. But it was surprising and amazing to see a night time sky.


----------



## mogyay

the background theme is absolutely beautiful i can't get over it  !!!!!! thank u laudine + chris + jer for ur hard work!!!!


----------



## glow

we love to see themes are BACK and better than ever


----------



## amemome

WOW!!! I love how the theme looks!! And I'm super excited to camp with everyone 

Thanks for your hard work, staff!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

BELL TREE NIGHT MODE LETS GO


----------



## Dunquixote

Any idea when details about the event is going to be released? I was going to participate but right now I’m dealing with some mental health problems so, I am hesitant to opt in when I don’t know what the event will be like and am unsure how I will be feeling by the time the event starts.


----------



## Chris

Dunquixote said:


> Any idea when details about the event is going to be released? I was going to participate but right now I’m dealing with some mental health problems so, I am hesitant to opt in when I don’t know what the event will be like and am unsure how I will be feeling by the time the event starts.


We will not be revealing any further details about the event prior to it launching on August 8th. You will still be able to opt-in after the event begins, but you may have to wait a little longer to be assigned a cabin. Everyone who signs-up in advance will be assigned a cabin as the event goes live.


----------



## kikotoot

the evening is starting!


----------



## Foreverfox

Man, that sunset really is something beautiful!


----------



## TheDuke55

Yeah the sunset really took me by surprise. The sun glare was Bam! Right in my face, but in a good way. I see people saying that the hourly themes were a thing before. This is my first time seeing them though. Very cool either way!

You all did great with all the behind the scenes work!


----------



## Corrie

TheDuke55 said:


> Yeah the sunset really took me by surprise. The sun glare was Bam! Right in my face, but in a good way. I see people saying that the hourly themes were a thing before. This is my first time seeing them though. Very cool either way!
> 
> You all did great with all the behind the scenes work!


Haha yeah I'm still not expecting the site colours to change so it's still shocking but in a good way!


----------



## Croconaw

GuerreraD said:


> I see! Thank you both  I'm a bit ashamed to confess that despite being a bell-treer for several years, I've never participated in a event (not that I remember?). I didn't want to sign up and later cause trouble for admins or other participants if it happened that I couldn't help on anything. Now I feel more at ease!


Thank you for asking that question. I opted into the event and was nervous I’d be unable to participate because I don’t have WiFi capabilities, so I cannot play online with others. I’m using a phone for forum access.

I had just assumed that there would be other ways for me to participate like team cheers.


----------



## nerfeddude

Ooooo, I was wondering why the theme was different, but now I understand! It's sooo pretty! 
And ohhhh, new event, huh? Is it going to have "gaming time" with different games like in the previous event, the championship? Because then I'll totally sign up for it!


----------



## Antonio

The sun disappeared but it's still sunfall, I love the details.


----------



## kikotoot

I want to drink this


----------



## Rosch

I thought the forum implemented dark mode, and then I saw the sunset, and then the moon, and then earlier today, I saw the sunrise. So pretty. Amazing work! Kudos to the staff.

Also, I'm ready for that camp!


----------



## Antonio

AHHHHHH THERE ARE 3 PHASES FOR SUNRISE, I LOVE THIS.


----------



## Ichiban

opted in for the event, should be able to participate this time around. it'll be my first time participating so i hope it goes well


----------



## Antonio

Definitely love how the wood gets darker at night.


----------



## BalloonFight

I'm absolutely loving the new themes! They look soooo good.  Can't wait for Camp Bell Tree as well!


----------



## MasterM64

Have been lurking mostly these days, but when I saw the theme change, I just had to find out more about it. Looks really awesome and look forward to seeing all the seasons/time variants!


----------



## DaCoSim

Omg! Guys!!!!! I absolutely LUV it!!!! FanTABulous job @Laudine and @Chris!!!!! Can’t wait for camp bell tree! So excited!!!!


----------



## Mr.Fox

Looks brilliant.

Also...




I'M READY FOR CAMP!!!!


----------



## DaCoSim

Mr.Fox said:


> Looks brilliant.
> 
> Also...
> View attachment 387808
> 
> I'M READY FOR CAMP!!!!


Yessssss!!!!!!!!!


----------



## michealsmells

Theme update AND Camp BellTree? I'm so excited! I know I haven't been too active on the forum- I mean look at me, I'm still themed up from the gaming tournament, but I'll definitely be around for this coming event!


----------



## Sasey

Ahhhh another sunrise! So beautiful! You all did amazing with these! What a wonderful addition!


----------



## Zerous

ahh the night and evening themes are so beautiful ;-;


----------



## Nougat

I love the new theme. I wanted a little preview and changed my timezone a few times, it looks amazing!


----------



## Pintuition

I usually check early in the morning and late at night so the sunrise/set theme is such a beautiful feature- what a great way to start the day!   

I'm super excited about camp bell tree too- I'll definitely be looking to participate. Also kinda stoked that it's been delayed- I'm busy this Sunday so it works out!


----------



## Biyaya

I feel like the changing theme being here in time for camp is perfect! I feel more in tune with nature already! ;D


----------



## Rika092

lol 8/8 is when I start to move across the country, so I think i'm gonna miss the beginning chunk of the event  .... but fortunately I pack switch in my carry-on, so hopefully I get to still participate!


----------



## Roxxy

Just gorgeous


----------



## Hat'

Woaaaah those new backgrounds are SO pretty!!!! I love the night one so much like the moon and the stars are so beautiful!!! Amazing job!


----------



## Eevees

Wow I love the new forum layout with the time changes!


----------



## Biyaya

Finally looked at the forum at night. The grass and wood above all the posts are darker at night too! The realism is astounding!


----------



## Hanami

i LOVE the night theme with the moon, excited to see the different moon phases.


----------



## S.J.

Forgot Camp Bell Tree was delayed and was ready to change my avatar! I’m glad, because my week is going to be so busy. I am _ready_ for camp though! Can’t wait to go camping with my new cabin besties! 🏕


----------



## AlyssaAC

The new themes are so beautiful, oh how I missed the day and night theme. Great job staff!


----------



## Venn

The new theme looks amazing! Can't wait for the Camp event!  (Hopefully the Redd Team can Band together and claim another win.. hehe)


----------



## Stella-Io

I love the new themes, esp night theme! I also love how the wood border on the top of posts and the grass got darker with the night too, the colours are so pleasing to look at


----------



## Firesquids

The new themes are so cool and really add a touch of magic to the site, nice work staff!
Looking forward to summer camp, glad you guys are taking the time you need to make it great, I'm sure it's going to be a blast!


----------



## TalviSyreni

I can’t believe I didn’t notice the theme now changes throughout the day but I am loving it. I can’t wait to see it change as we move seasons as well.


----------



## KittenNoir

Can I ask will we be needing online nintendo membership for Bell Tree Camp? My has expired and I just wanted to know if something's require it.


----------



## kikotoot

I'm still not over the theme update. I just saw the sunset for the first time right now <3 it's so incredible, thank you all for making this happen!


----------



## Valzed

Oh my goodness! I haven't been on for a few days and I come back to find the gorgeous new theme! This announcement made my day! I love seeing the night and the Moon! Thank you so much @Laudine, @Chris & @Jeremy for the theme changes! I can't wait to see them all!

I'm going to go Opt In for Campt TBT asap. I'm excited for a new event!

Ahh, I can't stop looking at the Moon!!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

This sparks joy


----------



## ali.di.magix

The new themes are gorgeous  Even the whole forum has a darker tinge at night time. You guys have gone above and beyond! Thank you staff for your tireless efforts


----------



## Pondo

I'm late but I've decided to Opt Out of the upcoming event; I'm in the middle of moving 'n all!

Good luck to all teams -- or cabins, I suppose -- and remember good sportsmanship is the best policy! ✌


----------



## Princess Mipha

The themes are looking sooooo good 

Also can't wait for the camp! Already have my signature ready to get put.


----------



## Horus

Really cool theme update. Is it possible to pause it at a certain time, like maybe at 2 am?




I'd like it to be this one always


----------



## LambdaDelta

Horus said:


> Really cool theme update. Is it possible to pause it at a certain time, like maybe at 2 am?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like it to be this one always


just keep cycling the time zones every few hours or so


----------



## King koopa

Also, will the people on the teams be the same or will it be randomly selected? Just a random question, no reason why


----------



## Horus

LambdaDelta said:


> just keep cycling the time zones every few hours or so


Yeah, I'll do that

Said the person who isn't going to do that.


----------



## tiffanistarr

I got my sleeping bag ready, let’s go!!!


----------



## Roxxy

tiffanistarr said:


> I got my sleeping bag ready, let’s go!!!


Yay! Sleeping bag and lots of sweets for midnight feasts  can’t wait to see who I am in a cabin with! (do I need ear plugs if someone snores? )


----------



## King koopa

Roxxy said:


> Yay! Sleeping bag and lots of sweets for midnight feasts  can’t wait to see who I am in a cabin with! (do I need ear plugs if someone snores? )


Maybe but i hope I'm in the same cabin as you this time 
And if I'm on team blue I have a lineup for it this time so yay


----------



## tiffanistarr

Roxxy said:


> Yay! Sleeping bag and lots of sweets for midnight feasts  can’t wait to see who I am in a cabin with! (do I need ear plugs if someone snores? )


omg yessss!! No snoring bunkmates!! lol. It’s going to be a blast, i can’t wait!


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

S.J. said:


> Forgot Camp Bell Tree was delayed and was ready to change my avatar! I’m glad, because my week is going to be so busy. I am _ready_ for camp though! Can’t wait to go camping with my new cabin besties! 🏕
> 
> 
> View attachment 387980​


omg i just saw this i really like this idea!! I'm really excited for the camping event haha. I use to camp all the time as a kid.


----------



## Dunquixote

Roxxy said:


> Yay! Sleeping bag and lots of sweets for midnight feasts  can’t wait to see who I am in a cabin with! (do I need ear plugs if someone snores? )



I hope we’re on the same team. You’ll kill all the bugs for me?


----------



## Antonio

tiffanistarr said:


> omg yessss!! No snoring bunkmates!! lol. It’s going to be a blast, i can’t wait!


I snore loudly so if we on the same team, beware.


----------



## TheDuke55

I'm ready to tell scary stories over the campfire, do my best in all the camp activities, and make delicious hot schmoes with my buds.


----------



## King koopa

Antonio said:


> I snore loudly so if we on the same team, beware.


For some reason I thought of the pokemon named beware.... probably because of your bear theme lol


----------



## GuerreraD

I want to be a good cabin-mate so I'll warn you beforehand... If you wake up in the middle of the night due to a chilling-bone scream, that's probably me after seeing a spider 

Apologies for disturbing your rest, though.


----------



## skarmoury

super excited for the camp event! having teams was really fun bc i got to talk to a lot of people i didnt before. <33
gonna choose an aesthetic this early so i'm fully prepared to transition when the event goes live LOL


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

skarmoury said:


> super excited for the camp event! having teams was really fun bc i got to talk to a lot of people i didnt before. <33
> gonna choose an aesthetic this early so i'm fully prepared to transition when the event goes live LOL



I literally have camp-themed Marshal art stored away for future aesthetic-related purposes, waiting to see what team I'm on for a lineup lol


----------



## tiffanistarr

skarmoury said:


> super excited for the camp event! having teams was really fun bc i got to talk to a lot of people i didnt before. <33
> gonna choose an aesthetic this early so i'm fully prepared to transition when the event goes live LOL


i love how we’re all trying to decide our aesthetics lol


----------



## Merielle

I unfortunately don't have much camp-themed aesthetic stuff to go with ahaha. ;v; So I think I'm gonna hold out and see what cabin I wind up in first, and hopefully I'll be able to put something together to match whatever my cabin's theme will be.  Fingers crossed we'll have signature cabin colors like we did with the teams in TBTWC.


----------



## -Lumi-

I’m so excited for the event to start!! I can’t wait to see who’s in my bunk and what sort of things we’ll be doing! I’ve never participated in a summer event before


----------



## Princess Mipha

Roxxy said:


> Yay! Sleeping bag and lots of sweets for midnight feasts  can’t wait to see who I am in a cabin with! (do I need ear plugs if someone snores? )


According to my fiancé I'm currently snoring a lot, so get those ear plugs ready, if we're in the same team!


----------



## Roxxy

Princess Mipha said:


> According to my fiancé I'm currently snoring a lot, so get those ear plugs ready, if we're in the same team!


For you snoring is allowed. I hope we are on the same team and I am packing extra munchies for mummy and baby


----------



## Stella-Io

I just now saw the sunset theme, it's so pretty!

I also love how the XenForo block at the bottom of the page is pink with the sunset

Edit: ooh now it's purple and the sky has changed, sunset theme is best theme


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I love the new markers that show people are signed up for the event, very cute c:


----------



## King koopa

That Marshal Fangirl said:


> I love the new markers that state if people are signed up for the event, very cute c:


Me too, I can see them becoming collectibles, and if they do, I'd probably have an entire lineup of tents and campfires because, why not lol


----------



## KittenNoir

Oh wow this is so cute the new markers


----------



## Croconaw

I love the new markers. I can’t wait to see the collectibles, if there are some!


----------



## LittleMissPanda

I want to be Team Cake! ummm... I mean, Team Campfire heehee  or how about Team S'mores?  it's the best of both worlds~


----------



## Rosch

I thought I was already assigned a team when I saw the markers. Got me really excited for a moment there. Not long now.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

hope I'm team trees. or team campfire


----------



## StarlitGlitch

I was already liking the new time based backgrounds but didn't realize how detailed it is, wow!

Also looking forward to camp


----------



## S.J.

Little Camp Bell Tree signs near our collectibles! When did you arrive little signs? Did I not notice you? 

edit: Reading the posts above. Apparently I didn’t notice them all day? 🏕


----------



## Bekaa

Just like waiting for real life camp when I was a kid. Sunday hurry up. I’m packed and ready!


----------



## Antonio

One more day till Camp TBT, who's ready for mosquitoes-galore?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2021





Eggs are appearing uwu


----------



## toadsworthy

oh I do have fond memories of being at camp! I would love to be team forest


----------



## b100ming

Still confused about how camp bell tree works…

Can someone explain it to me?


----------



## Chris

b100ming said:


> Still confused about how camp bell tree works…
> 
> Can someone explain it to me?


All information will be explained tomorrow when the event goes live.


----------



## Venn

Can't wait for the event to start. So excited!


----------



## Bekaa

b100ming said:


> Still confused about how camp bell tree works…
> 
> Can someone explain it to me?


Do not worry. The staff will have detailed instructions, once it starts, and they are really good and quick about answering questions. One year ago, I was participating in my first event, and I was lost, but still enjoyed it. it’s a great way to meet people and learn more about the bell tree forums. But, don’t be hard on yourself if you find you don’t know what people are talking about. Just go with the flow. Lol.


----------



## King koopa

Antonio said:


> One more day till Camp TBT, who's ready for mosquitoes-galore?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2021
> 
> View attachment 389019
> Eggs are appearing uwu


Zipper is upon us... hopefully team fire can get him outta here


----------



## Antonio

Koopadude100 said:


> Zipper is upon us... hopefully team fire can get him outta here


If you think about it. zipper the horror icon and the theme of camp would make for an amazing Jason parody.


----------



## King koopa

Antonio said:


> If you think about it. zipper the horror icon and the theme of camp would make for an amazing Jason parody.


Or even better, it could be halloweaster 3: camp bell tree


----------



## xara

LittleMissPanda said:


> I want to be Team Cake! ummm... I mean, Team Campfire heehee  or how about Team S'mores?  it's the best of both worlds~



how about team s’mores cake? now _that_ would be delicious.


----------



## GuerreraD

Hey people, has anyone seen my flashlight???  I was sure I had put it in the backpack with the mosquito bazooka, but now I can't find it.

... Why are you all looking at me like that? It's just a pocket bazooka, I swear!!


----------



## porkpie28

The event is out tomorrow can not wait


----------



## Giddy

The pink sunset is so freaking beautiful~! Love the campsite, fire and tree symbol!


----------



## LittleMissPanda

xara said:


> how about team s’mores cake? now _that_ would be delicious.


Yummy!  Sign me up!!


----------



## Dunquixote

xara said:


> how about team s’mores cake? now _that_ would be delicious.



May I be on that team, but just eat the graham crackers and chocolate?  I don’t like marshmallows. I give you and Panda all my marshmallows.


----------



## King koopa

xara said:


> how about team s’mores cake? now _that_ would be delicious.


It definitely will! Time for me to bake it 
.....
Done! Here you go for team smore!


----------



## Roxxy

Dunquixote said:


> May I be on that team, but just eat the graham crackers and chocolate?  I don’t like marshmallows. I give you and Panda all my marshmallows.


This team sounds the best  I like marshmallows and chocolate but graham crackers?? Never had but excited to try


----------



## Firesquids

Back in 6th grade camp, I remember my cabin was the "Hula Hotties", I'm confident these teams will be better than that lol


----------



## TheDuke55

Let's call ourselves Camp Anawanna.


----------



## xara

Dunquixote said:


> May I be on that team, but just eat the graham crackers and chocolate?  I don’t like marshmallows. I give you and Panda all my marshmallows.



sounds like a deal to me! i love marshmallows. 



Roxxy said:


> This team sounds the best  I like marshmallows and chocolate but graham crackers?? Never had but excited to try



oooh graham crackers are delicious! i’m sure you’ll love them.


----------



## tiffanistarr

xara said:


> how about team s’mores cake? now _that_ would be delicious.


that sounds so good! have you guys seen those s'mores that are made with graham cracker waffle cones? you take a marshmallow and roast it on your fire then you put it in the cone with your pieces of chocolate! they are so good!


----------



## Roxxy

xara said:


> sounds like a deal to me! i love marshmallows.
> 
> 
> 
> oooh graham crackers are delicious! i’m sure you’ll love them.


Why do I just want to visit the U.S ?  

 So excited for camp, gtg pack  See you all tomorrow when we all get settled in to our cabins!! I  I would love to be in with a few friends and can’t wait to meet my new camp mates and future friends


----------



## xara

tiffanistarr said:


> that sounds so good! have you guys seen those s'mores that are made with graham cracker waffle cones? you take a marshmallow and roast it on your fire then you put it in the cone with your pieces of chocolate! they are so good!



ooh i don’t think that i’ve ever seen those before, but they sound delicious!! :’o


----------



## Firesquids

tiffanistarr said:


> that sounds so good! have you guys seen those s'mores that are made with graham cracker waffle cones? you take a marshmallow and roast it on your fire then you put it in the cone with your pieces of chocolate! they are so good!


What a good idea, I'll have to take some waffle cones on my next camping trip


----------



## TheDuke55

I like the marshmallows that have chocolate inside of them. Roast it and it melts inside the gooey center. Slap some crackers on it and easy smore.

So is there actually going to be camp team names being picked?


----------



## Kirbyz

this whole idea of a camp is so fun, and it’s suddenly got everyone talking about s’mores and other desserts 
speaking of which, who’d like a s’mores _tart_? 



found this on the internet, and me having a sweet tooth couldn’t help but share. just know that if im on the campfire team ill be baking up all the goods for you guys, im not too shabby when it comes to making desserts if i do say so myself


----------



## Merielle

Man, this is all bringing back memories of that time I had a camping-themed birthday party when I was little; there was a s'mores cake and everything. ;v; There wasn't any actual camping overnight though because it was cold and I prefer my bed.
I'm really excited for the event tomorrow aaaaaa


----------



## King koopa

And for team campfire, here's some hotdogs and marshmallows 






And for team trees, enjoy some nature I guess


All broght to you by the very young Cook,  chef koopa!


----------



## Meadows

When you say tasks, will it be tbt involved, or real life tasks?


----------



## Chris

Meadows said:


> When you say tasks, will it be tbt involved, or real life tasks?


All details will be revealed tomorrow! We have no intentions of giving anything away before the launch.


----------



## Meadows

Chris said:


> All details will be revealed tomorrow! We have no intentions of giving anything away before the launch.


Okay, thanks
That explains why I'm having a hard time finding information on this event.


----------



## Toska

Ah I’m really looking forward to this event! Can’t wait to meet my new cabin mates!  While I’d love to have people I already know, I’m really looking forward to making some new friends!


----------



## Dunquixote

Toska said:


> Ah I’m really looking forward to this event! Can’t wait to meet my new cabin mates!  While I’d love to have people I already know, I’m really looking forward to making some new friends!


I hope we’re on the same team . I want to be on the same team as all of my friends but somehow I don’t think that will happen. Still


----------



## Shipper-Girl-27

Everything looks awesome!


----------



## TheDuke55

I used to camp all the time when I was a kid. I was born for this. It was the best waking up and smelling the smokey campfire in the dew-ridden and foggy morning air, as the early birds chirped.

Time to get back in tune with nature! It will be like that Summer Camp Island show...maybe. I don't really know.


----------



## Shipper-Girl-27

^
the closest thing to camping I’ve been on was a day camp thing for the disabled.


----------



## Biyaya

Koopadude100 said:


> And for team campfire, here's some hotdogs and marshmallows
> View attachment 389080
> View attachment 389081
> And for team trees, enjoy some nature I guess
> View attachment 389082All broght to you by the very young Cook,  chef koopa!


Very tasty nature you cooked up there.


----------



## Dunquixote

TheDuke55 said:


> I used to camp all the time when I was a kid. I was born for this. It was the best waking up and smelling the smokey campfire in the dew-ridden and foggy morning air, as the early birds chirped.
> 
> Time to get back in tune with nature! It will be like that Summer Camp Island show...maybe. I don't really know.



That sounds so lovely! ☺ I would love to go camping near a civil war battlefield if there are camp grounds one day, but I would need to overcome my fear of bugs and also I don’t live by any battlefields .  That is maybe the only way to get me to actually try camping is if there is a battlefield nearby ☺.

My family used to take me and my sister to this place called yogi bear park; they had trailers set up. But Idk if that was actually camping.

I did go camping once in middle school with two friends and one of their mom’s; we used their trailer But I never went camping in a tent or anything like that.

Almost forgot that I stayed at a friend’s cabin a couple of years ago. I had so much fun!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Some of you are making me hungry just by posting pictures of food. At least I didn't eat dinner yet haha.

Since we're on the topic of camping. I remember having overnight school trips to a couple of places when I was younger. It's not exactly outdoors like you're all discussing here, but the vibe of staying in a cabin and talking with other people is pretty strong. It felt surreal to me seeing my classmates beyond typical school hours.


----------



## Stella-Io

Please tell me Zipper isn't comin into The Woods this Friday the 13th to dish us out eggs


----------



## King koopa

Stella-Io said:


> Please tell me Zipper isn't comin into The Woods this Friday the 13th to dish us out eggs


He already took over Halloween, lots of people have a left over egg,
Zipper confirmed 



Team fire, if you exist, could I have some please?


----------



## TheDuke55

@Dunquixote Hey, those all sound fun though! I went to Yogi Bear park to. I remember climbing on the Yogi mascot. Really that's the only thing I remember lol.

Every time I reenact, is pretty much camping. It's really rough camping though and sometimes not enjoyable. Like one time I did an event mid-October and it dropped to like 20-30 that night. It was so cold that it hurt my body all over. I layered myself up with my two blankets and all the clothes I had and it still wasn't enough.



Stella-Io said:


> Please tell me Zipper isn't comin into The Woods this Friday the 13th to dish us out eggs


Zipper is coming. Or maybe not. We don't know. He's one of those haunted camp legends that's been passed around for generations.

Who is going to be the camper that gets attacked by wasp and goes to the camp nurse on the first day?


----------



## KittenNoir

Anyone else keep checking here to see when the event starts?


----------



## Croconaw

I really can’t wait until the event goes live! So the three teams are team campfire, trees and tent? 

Also, I’m really liking the new theme, but I do have one minor critique. When there is more than one page in a thread, there is an arrow symbol located in the circles that allows you to jump to the first page or the last page. It was easy to see prior to the update, but I admittedly thought that feature was removed until I spotted it randomly. Now, it’s much harder to see unless you are looking for it.





I think a white box around those areas would make the arrows more visible, like how it is with the page number and the next page button. This isn’t necessary by any means but I thought I’d mention it.


----------



## Newbiemayor

Croconaw said:


> I really can’t wait until the event goes live! So the three teams are team campfire, trees and tent?
> 
> Also, I’m really liking the new theme, but I do have one minor critique. When there is more than one page in a thread, there is an arrow symbol located in the circles that allows you to jump to the first page or the last page. It was easy to see prior to the update, but I admittedly thought that feature was removed until I spotted it randomly. Now, it’s much harder to see unless you are looking for it.
> 
> View attachment 389186
> 
> I think a white box around those areas would make the arrows more visible, like how it is with the page number and the next page button. This isn’t necessary by any means but I thought I’d mention it.


I second that arrow thing☝ thought they were gone.


----------



## Croconaw

Newbiemayor said:


> I second that arrow thing☝ thought they were gone.


I’m glad I’m not the only one who thought that feature was removed prior to literally a few hours ago.


----------



## porkpie28

It is today Looking foward to finding out what camp I am in


----------



## Hat'

I'm so excited for this! I can't wait to see all the activities and hopefully some new collectibles!


----------



## Chris

Croconaw said:


> Also, I’m really liking the new theme, but I do have one minor critique...


We are already aware of this issue and it will be fixed. 


*Today is the day everyone! *
I'm sure everyone packed the essentials the night before, but does everyone have their snacks, a stuffed animal, and at least a weeks worth of extra underwear packed?

As a little heads up to everyone: much of the team working on this event is based in North America, so while you will see a few of us active at this hour the event itself won't go up until later in the day if you are in Europe. If you're in Asia and Australia you would be better off getting some rest than trying to stay up for it.


----------



## _Donut_

Can't wait, I already smuggled loads of marshmellows into my sleeping bag to make smores!


----------



## GuerreraD

My timezone is UTC+1 and I'm not completely sure about the one in the forums, but just to make an aprox... perhaps UTC-6? Because the States are big


----------



## skarmoury

Chris said:


> If you're in Asia and Australia you would be better off getting some rest than trying to stay up for it.







(Just kidding. The latest I’ll be up is probably 2 AM. I think.)


----------



## Holla

Chris said:


> As a little heads up to everyone: much of the team working on this event is based in North America, so while you will see a few of us active at this hour the event itself won't go up until later in the day if you are in Europe. If you're in Asia and Australia you would be better off getting some rest than trying to stay up for it.



I definitely second this one. It reminds me of my work recently. We are in Canada and are working with a client in Australia. Our scheduled meetings with them is at 6:00PM EST even though our workday ends at 4:30PM. Even with the meeting being that late it’s like 8:00AM the next morning for Australia.


----------



## tiffanistarr

i’m up, ready, and overpacked as always, let’s camp! I can’t wait to find out see who all is in my cabin!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I honestly have absolutely no idea what to expect so I'm just kinda checking in periodically to see this event start lol


----------



## b100ming

GuerreraD said:


> Hey people, has anyone seen my flashlight???  I was sure I had put it in the backpack with the mosquito bazooka, but now I can't find it.
> 
> ... Why are you all looking at me like that? It's just a pocket bazooka, I swear!!


Do you have a license for that bazooka?


----------



## michealsmells

Excitement for camp is not helping my horrible sleep schedule. I have become nocturnal. Hopefully there isn't a curfew getting back to our cabins each night! 

Oh gosh I just started theorizing fun events for this. I really hope you guys had the same idea I just had. I'm so excited for the big reveal!!!


----------



## GuerreraD

b100ming said:


> Do you have a license for that bazooka?



Oh, well... you see, but... it's not exactly...  Whoa, look at the time?! I think it's time to go and meet with the others (whatever that hour is). C´mon, let's not make them wait on us, ha ha ha!... (Phew...)


----------



## Meadows

It's Sunday...


----------



## moo_nieu

super excited for camp to start later :3 cant wait to see what cabin im in and all of the fun camp activities! 🏕


----------



## b100ming

GuerreraD said:


> Oh, well... you see, but... it's not exactly...  Whoa, look at the time?! I think it's time to go and meet with the others (whatever that hour is). C´mon, let's not make them wait on us, ha ha ha!... (Phew...)


*police sirens blaring in the background*


----------



## GuerreraD

b100ming said:


> *police sirens blaring in the background*



Hello, Mr. Copper and Booker, how can I help you?... Oh, you mean this little innocent toy here? Yes, of course I have a license  It's totally legal, see? It's even signed and stamped by the very trustworthy Mr. Redd!


----------



## TheDuke55

GuerreraD said:


> Hello, Mr. Copper and Booker, how can I help you?... Oh, you mean this little innocent toy here? Yes, of course I have a license  It's totally legal, see? It's even signed and stamped by the very trustworthy Mr. Redd!


Copper and Booker would like to have a word with you. I can see them being the camp security lol.
'It's just a bazooka...I guess that's ok...maybe...'

And Dr. Shrunk would be in charge of night entertainment.


----------



## b100ming

TheDuke55 said:


> Copper and Booker would like to have a word with you. I can see them being the camp security lol.
> 'It's just a bazooka...I guess that's ok...maybe...'
> 
> And Dr. Shrunk would be in charge of night entertainment.


I get the feeling Copper and Booker don’t know what a bazooka is.


----------



## GuerreraD

TheDuke55 said:


> Copper and Booker would like to have a word with you. I can see them being the camp security lol.
> 'It's just a bazooka...I guess that's ok...maybe...'
> 
> And Dr. Shrunk would be in charge of night entertainment.



Ha ha ha, now you reminded me of WW and CF!   Yes, they would totally patrolling for shenanigans and guarding us from falling UFOs...


----------



## Croconaw

Meadows said:


> It's Sunday...


Yes, but time zones are a thing. The event will be launched sometime today. The staff want to make sure the event is perfect. Trust me, it will be worth the wait.


----------



## King koopa

Well guys, hopefully I get pared up with some of my friends 
LAST CHECK FOR SUPPLIES:
Memes:


Check!
Food: check
Sleeping bag: check
Cook: check
Money: not a lot but check
Last but not least the most dangerous of all:


Spoiler: 💀



Me selling my soul and sanity for a cobweb egg yet still can't afford it


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

Ahh I'm so excited!!! I can't wait to see who i'm with. Instantly transported back to elementary school camp.


----------



## Minou

I'm excited to start as well!! Been checking back all the time for updates haha


----------



## Merielle

I can't wait to see who my cabinmates are; I keep checking back for the announcement as well! ;v; Regardless of if we wind up in the same team or not, good luck to everyone participating!


----------



## Ichiban

i wonder what team i'm going to be on


----------



## Croconaw

I’d like to wish everyone participating in the event good luck. I’m excited to have some fun with you all. I haven’t been a very active member of this forum until more recently, but I’m glad to be apart of it now. I can’t wait to see how this event goes.

I am honestly surprised to see another event announced and planned so closely to the TBT World Championship. I think the last event was a complete success so I’m happy to see another has been being worked on, which I’m sure a lot of work has went into. Thank you for all the hard work!


----------



## Dinosaurz

I forgot it’s today lol can’t wait


----------



## TalviSyreni

I’d love to join but I hate not knowing what’s involved in case I can’t participate...


----------



## b100ming

TalviSyreni said:


> I’d love to join but I hate not knowing what’s involved in case I can’t participate...


Go to opt in on account settings


----------



## TalviSyreni

b100ming said:


> Go to opt in on account settings


Oh I know how to join I just don’t know what the event is about for me to fully commit.


----------



## moo_nieu

TalviSyreni said:


> I’d love to join but I hate not knowing what’s involved in case I can’t participate...





Chris said:


> We will not be revealing any further details about the event prior to it launching on August 8th. You will still be able to opt-in after the event begins, but you may have to wait a little longer to be assigned a cabin. Everyone who signs-up in advance will be assigned a cabin as the event goes live.


you can decide if you want to join after it starts no worries c:


----------



## tiffanistarr

_feverishly clicking reload_


----------



## TheDuke55

I only brought one pair Chris, but it's ok. I go front, I go back, I go inside out, then I go front and back.

(I'm kidding...)


----------



## King koopa

tiffanistarr said:


> _feverishly clicking reload_


Me too, I'm clicking the new forums button a lot to see if the thread was made yet
Edit: basically me right now:


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

I love seeing who is joining in!! I missed y’all since the last event.  It’ll be so fun before things start picking back up.


----------



## GuerreraD

This will be my first event ever, I hope not to let anyone down...


----------



## tiffanistarr

GuerreraD said:


> This will be my first event ever, I hope not to let anyone down...


you won't let anyone down! just show up and have fun thats all any of us can do!


----------



## TheDuke55

TillyGoesMeow said:


> I love seeing who is joining in!! I missed y’all since the last event. ❤ It’ll be so fun before things start picking back up.


Yeah it's great to see familiar faces (or rather usernames lol) from the last event. That was really fun. I'm not sure how the teams will be this time, but it all sounds fun so far!


----------



## Chris

TheDuke55 said:


> I only brought one pair Chris, but it's ok. I go front, I go back, I go inside out, then I go front and back.
> 
> (I'm kidding...)


Ugh. You're going in @Thunder's cabin. That's where the people with low hygiene standards are being shoved.

_Disclaimer: This is a joke. Cabin assignments are completely random._


----------



## Roxxy

This is going to sound odd but my bedtime is 6pm EST (11pm Bst to be fair as work tomorrow ) I hope to be settled in my cabin after meeting my new camp mates   need an announcement soon please


----------



## b100ming

GuerreraD said:


> This will be my first event ever, I hope not to let anyone down...


Me too


----------



## Chris

Roxxy said:


> This is going to sound odd but my bedtime is 6pm EST (11pm Bst to be fair as work tomorrow ) I hope to be settled in my cabin after meeting my new camp mates   need an announcement soon please


It will still be a while yet. We do not yet have a launch time.


----------



## tiffanistarr

Chris said:


> It will still be a while yet. We do not yet have a launch time.


that means I can take my sunday nap! thank you for that! see everyone soon


----------



## Roxxy

Chris said:


> It will still be a while yet. We do not yet have a launch time.


Please don’t leave me without a bunk  Will someone please save me one?


----------



## b100ming

TheDuke55 said:


> I only brought one pair Chris, but it's ok. I go front, I go back, I go inside out, then I go front and back.
> 
> (I'm kidding...)


Disney will be filing a lawsuit after reading this.


----------



## King koopa

Chris said:


> Ugh. You're going in @Thunder's cabin. That's where the people with low hygiene standards are being shoved.
> 
> _Disclaimer: This is a joke. Cabin assignments are completely random._


5 minutes later.. thunder sees the message:



Disclaimer: This is a joke please don't confiscate my collectibles and ban me


----------



## TheDuke55

b100ming said:


> Disney will be filing a lawsuit after reading this.


It's called recycling!


----------



## b100ming

TheDuke55 said:


> It's called recycling!


You can’t recycle non physical objects


----------



## Chris

Koopadude100 said:


> 5 minutes later.. thunder sees the message:View attachment 389268
> Disclaimer: This is a joke please don't confiscate my collectibles and ban me


You won't be laughing when you learn his cabin doesn't have access to indoor plumbing for the next three weeks. Just his cabin. @Thunder's Law.


----------



## b100ming

Chris said:


> You won't be laughing when you learn his cabin doesn't have access to indoor plumbing for the next three weeks. Just his cabin. @Thunder's Law.


What?!


----------



## Chris

b100ming said:


> What?!


He told me his cabin doesn't need toilet access. He wants his lot to have the _full camping experience_.


----------



## b100ming

Chris said:


> He told me his cabin doesn't need toilet access. He wants his lot to have the _full camping experience_.



Please don’t send me there…​


----------



## TheDuke55

That's ok. If you carve a tree's stump out you can make yourself a toiletree.


----------



## b100ming

TheDuke55 said:


> That's ok. If you carve a tree's stump out you can make yourself a toiletree.


Omg that pun


----------



## Bekaa

While we wait: top bunk or bottom?


----------



## King koopa

It's alright, we can sneek into @Chris's cabin and use the one there


----------



## AustinTEG06

Get a shovel and make a latrine


----------



## b100ming

Bekaa said:


> While we wait: top bunk or bottom?


Bottom. I have an irrational fear of the bed collapsing while I sleep, although that could also be a reason to not want the bottom as well…

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2021



Koopadude100 said:


> It's alright, we can sneek into @Chris's cabin and use the one there


Psst! Chris is in this thread…


----------



## King koopa

Bekaa said:


> While we wait: top bunk or bottom?


Top, and I hope whoever's under me isn't a loud sleeper 
Luckily I have memes to keep that person quiet


----------



## Chris

Koopadude100 said:


> It's alright, we can sneek into @Chris's cabin and use the one there


Trespassers will have 50 points deducted from Gryffindor their cabin.


----------



## Ichiban

b100ming said:


> Please don’t send me there…​


you can always use leaves, nbd


----------



## Merielle

Chris said:


> He told me his cabin doesn't need toilet access. He wants his lot to have the _full camping experience_.


...Suddenly the cabin I wind up in feels like a much higher-stakes issue than it did earlier.



Bekaa said:


> While we wait: top bunk or bottom?


Bottom for me, please.  Last time I tried to sleep in a top bunk, it made me feel sick for some odd reason.


----------



## b100ming

Origami said:


> you can always use leaves, nbd


That’s nasty


----------



## AustinTEG06

Top I like sleeping on the top bunk but I don’t have a mattress on the one in my room


----------



## King koopa

Chris said:


> Trespassers will have 50 points deducted from Gryffindor their cabin.


Ok, well then i'll be a mod in spirit while you can be actually be one
Chris VS koops
I'm a moderator rap battle


----------



## moo_nieu

Bekaa said:


> While we wait: top bunk or bottom?


i would say top but i tend to roll around in my sleep and have rolled off a bunk before, but like @b100ming said theres the fear of becoming flat stanley so im just gonna play it safe and put my sleeping bag on the floor


----------



## GuerreraD

b100ming said:


> That’s nasty



But you can use the leaf that's actually a tissues box?  That's good enough, I hope.


----------



## b100ming

moo_nieu said:


> i would say top but i tend to roll around in my sleep and have rolled off a bunk before, but like @b100ming said theres the fear of becoming flat stanley so im just gonna play it safe and put my sleeping bag on the floor


Lol my brother actually rolled off the top bunk of his bed and woke up on the floor once


----------



## Croconaw

I don’t have a preference for top or bottom bunk, so long as I can sleep during the morning hours! I’m a night owl at heart.


----------



## b100ming

GuerreraD said:


> But you can use the leaf that's actually a tissues box?  That's good enough, I hope.


What happens if you grab the wrong leaf? Like um, a poison ivy leaf?


----------



## AustinTEG06

Well that would suck


----------



## b100ming

sneezes poison ivy chemicals


----------



## Chris

Croconaw said:


> I don’t have a preference for top or bottom bunk, so long as I can sleep during the morning hours! I’m a night owl at heart.


Camp Bell Tree guests rise at dawn.


----------



## King koopa

b100ming said:


> What happens if you grab the wrong leaf? Like um, a poison ivy leaf?


We use it for defense against bears and other things


----------



## GuerreraD

b100ming said:


> What happens if you grab the wrong leaf? Like um, a poison ivy leaf?


... Don't worry, accidents happens. I've stocked on medicine bags from the Nookies for everyone's... uh, sensitive regions


----------



## b100ming

Chris said:


> Camp Bell Tree campers rise at dawn.


But dawn won’t be the same


----------



## Croconaw

Chris said:


> Camp Bell Tree guests rise at dawn.


Booooo, screw those rules. 
I’m joking, don’t ban me please


----------



## AustinTEG06

It’s gonna suck if you have a cabin with people in another time zone


----------



## King koopa

Croconaw said:


> Booooo, screw those rules.
> I’m joking, don’t ban me please


We're in dead meat now 
Unless we act really nice to get on the mod's nice side


----------



## b100ming

AustinTEG06 said:


> It’s gonna suck if you have a cabin with people in another time zone


Especially if they sleep in

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2021



Koopadude100 said:


> We're in dead meat now
> Unless we act really nice to get on the mod's nice side


Have I mentioned what AMAZING mods we have?


----------



## AustinTEG06

The mods are soo NICE


----------



## Chris

AustinTEG06 said:


> It’s gonna suck if you have a cabin with people in another time zone


All cabins are likely to have people from a mix of timezones due to our memberbase being made up of people from all over the world. Even our staff team comes from approx 8 different time zones! Yet all 16 of us still managed to come together today to put the finishing touches on this event.


----------



## xara

Bekaa said:


> While we wait: top bunk or bottom?



bottom 100%. i can assure you that nobody wants to see me try and climb to the top bunk.


----------



## b100ming

that would make my bunk mate nocturnal


----------



## xara

Chris said:


> Camp Bell Tree guests rise at dawn.



*opts out immediately*


----------



## King koopa

AustinTEG06 said:


> The mods are soo NICE


They might let us of the hook if I make up a story about how nice @Chris Is!
Chris is the nicest
He is the rightest 
He is smart
He makes art
He lives Europe 
And uh I don't know what rhymes with Europe 
Well I tried


----------



## Ichiban

Chris said:


> Camp Bell Tree guests rise at dawn.


sleep is for the weak


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I'm so excited to make a profile based on my cabin!


----------



## b100ming

Origami said:


> sleep is for the weak


Sleep is for cowards


----------



## TheDuke55

We need to make a double-decker couch when we watch TV in the cabin at nights. Everyone will have a spot to sit. The TV will be of course an old CRT and will have to be hit a bunch of times to get the picture to come back in.


----------



## Croconaw

I’m just waiting on the creative cabin team names and colors!


----------



## AustinTEG06

I just need my switch to keep entertained


----------



## b100ming

Koopadude100 said:


> They might let us of the hook if I make up a story about how nice @Chris Is!
> Chris is the nicest
> He is the rightest
> He is smart
> He makes art
> He lives Europe
> And uh I don't know what rhymes with Europe
> Well I tried


I agree!!!!


----------



## King koopa

TheDuke55 said:


> We need to make a double-decker couch when we watch TV in the cabin at nights. Everyone will have a spot to sit. The TV will be of course an old CRT and will have to be hit a bunch of times to get the picture to come back in.


But who's going to carry all of that in?
1..2..3.. NOT IT!


----------



## AustinTEG06

NOT IT


----------



## b100ming

Koopadude100 said:


> But who's going to carry all of that in?
> 1..2..3.. NOT IT!


NOT IT


----------



## AustinTEG06

The bad thing about this is that I start school tomorrow so I might be late to some events


----------



## Merielle

Koopadude100 said:


> But who's going to carry all of that in?
> 1..2..3.. NOT IT!


I'm strong, I'll carry anything you all throw at me.  

Disclaimer: Please don't actually throw anything at me.


----------



## Croconaw

I work tomorrow night, but I’m calling off for personal reasons completely unrelated to the event. I’m excited to get things started!


----------



## GuerreraD

By the way, is there any estimation yet of how many people are signed in at the time being? I'm curious to know, please.


----------



## King koopa

GuerreraD said:


> By the way, is there any estimation yet of how many people are signed in at the time being? I'm curious to know, please.


Probably the majority of the site as every person I've seen so far has signed up


----------



## kikotoot

I hope mario tennis aces or pokemon unite get some representation in this event  
it's not the outright game tournament the last event was, but they're fun games to play with others

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2021

I just noticed we all got cute artwork above our lineups to celebrate camp!


----------



## AustinTEG06

kikotoot said:


> I hope mario tennis aces or pokemon unite get some representation in this event
> it's not the outright game tournament the last event was, but they're fun games to play with others


Once I let my brother take my Mario tennis aces to his girlfriends and I haven’t seen it sense.


----------



## Croconaw

Koopadude100 said:


> Probably the majority of the site as every person I've seen so far has signed up


I’d say it will be just as successful as the TBT World Championship was. It feels like a lot of people are hyped for this event.


----------



## AustinTEG06

@Chris Can my Minecraft pig plushy come with me to camp?


----------



## LambdaDelta

tent, pirate mark, trees

wonder what that pirate mark is all about


----------



## AustinTEG06

LambdaDelta said:


> tent, pirate mark, trees
> 
> wonder what that pirate mark is all about


That’s a campfire.


----------



## Antonio

Koopadude100 said:


> 5 minutes later.. thunder sees the message:View attachment 389268
> Disclaimer: This is a joke please don't confiscate my collectibles and ban me


Jake Gyllenhaal on thunders team confirmed. don't ban me, I have a wife and a child


----------



## Chris

Koopadude100 said:


> They might let us of the hook if I make up a story about how nice @Chris Is!
> Chris is the nicest
> He is the rightest
> He is smart
> He makes art
> He lives Europe
> And uh I don't know what rhymes with Europe
> Well I tried


Are you trying to flatter your way into my cabin?  



GuerreraD said:


> By the way, is there any estimation yet of how many people are signed in at the time being? I'm curious to know, please.


Over 200 last I heard! 



AustinTEG06 said:


> Once I let my brother take my Mario tennis aces to his girlfriends and I haven’t seen it sense.


Lending a game to your girlfriend is the equivalent of throwing it into a blackhole.


----------



## GuerreraD

Koopadude100 said:


> Probably the majority of the site as every person I've seen so far has signed up



Well, the site has more than 120,000 registered members... I highly doubt everyone joined  Even right now, with the camp about to launch at any moment, there are less than 100 members online waiting for it.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2021



Chris said:


> Over 200 last I heard!



Yay, thanks for letting us know!


----------



## King koopa

Chris said:


> Are you trying to flatter your way into my cabin?
> 
> 
> Over 200 last I heard!
> 
> 
> Lending a game to your girlfriend is the equivalent of throwing it into a blackhole.


Don't think it means I'll go easy on you if we end up playing splatoon


----------



## AustinTEG06

*changes pfp in the middle of a conversation*


----------



## Ichiban

Chris said:


> Lending a game to your girlfriend is the equivalent of throwing it into a blackhole.



truer words have never been spoken


----------



## Thunder

Chris said:


> He told me his cabin doesn't need toilet access. He wants his lot to have the _full camping experience_.



don't need toilets when we're just gonna **** all over the competition anyway


----------



## Bekaa

Chris said:


> Camp Bell Tree guests rise at dawn.


Next you’ll tell us there’s a curfew, @Chris


----------



## Croconaw

In a nut shell… waking up early, no phones, no electronics, crappy camp food, and a curfew. I was expecting some luxury camp.


----------



## Dinosaurz

b100ming said:


> Bottom. I have an irrational fear of the bed collapsing while I sleep, although that could also be a reason to not want the bottom as well…
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2021
> 
> 
> Psst! Chris is in this thread…


I thought I was the only person with this worry when I was a kid omg lol


----------



## King koopa

Croconaw said:


> In a nut shell… waking up early, no phones, no electronics, crappy camp food, and a curfew. I was expecting some luxury camp.


At least in the story that I'm about to add in my signature they have good food


----------



## AustinTEG06

Croconaw said:


> In a nut shell… waking up early, no phones, no electronics, crappy camp food, and a curfew. I was expecting some luxury camp.


Oh so just virtual Scout camp


----------



## Antonio

Thunder said:


> don't need toilets when we're just gonna **** all over the competition anyway


The clap back of the century, folks. This is absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Chris

Thunder said:


> don't need toilets when we're just gonna **** all over the competition anyway


Dude. You're supposed to be setting an example of what good sportsmanship looks like remember.  



Bekaa said:


> Next you’ll tell us there’s a curfew, @Chris


Early to bed and early to rise.  



Croconaw said:


> In a nut shell… waking up early, no phones, no electronics, crappy camp food, and a curfew. I was expecting some luxury camp.


You forgot no indoor plumbing for one cabin. #ThundersLaw.


----------



## ~Kilza~

_*notices the Woodland, Mountain and Ocean tokens in our sidebar*_


----------



## AustinTEG06

~Kilza~ said:


> _*notices the Woodland, Mountain and Ocean tokens in our sidebar*_


Yeah just saw that imma get the most woodland tokens cause I’ll just wipe out the woodland mansion.


----------



## Sheep Villager

It's not a big TBT event if Thunder doesn't get reprimanded by the other staff at least once.​


----------



## Chris

Sheep Villager said:


> It's not a big TBT event if Thunder doesn't get reprimanded by the other staff at least once.​


Are you also having TBT Fair 2020 flashbacks?


----------



## Sheep Villager

Chris said:


> Are you also having TBT Fair 2020 flashbacks?



Some things can never be forgotten. ​


----------



## Croconaw

I noticed the tokens too. The anticipation is killing me.


----------



## Mick

Chris said:


> Early to bed and early to rise.



I won't be making my campers do either of those things. That would just be hypocrisy.
Also I am definitely smuggling snacks and electronics into our cabin. We are going to live comfortably.


----------



## AustinTEG06

Chris said:


> Are you trying to flatter your way into my cabin?
> 
> 
> Over 200 last I heard!
> 
> 
> Lending a game to your girlfriend is the equivalent of throwing it into a blackhole.


Can I bring my plush piggy?


----------



## Chris

Mick said:


> I won't be making my campers do either of those things. That would just be hypocrisy.
> Also I am definitely smuggling snacks and electronics into our cabin. We are going to live comfortably.


Your spoiled campers will come last in the tug of war. 



AustinTEG06 said:


> Can I bring my plush piggy?


Of course you may!


----------



## Ichiban

Mick said:


> I won't be making my campers do either of those things. That would just be hypocrisy.
> Also I am definitely smuggling snacks and electronics into our cabin. We are going to live comfortably.


i never knew you were a mod, kinda want to end up in your cabin now lol


----------



## Croconaw

I’m sneaking my best friend in.


----------



## Bekaa

Mick said:


> I won't be making my campers do either of those things. That would just be hypocrisy.
> Also I am definitely smuggling snacks and electronics into our cabin. We are going to live comfortably.


Mick, have I mentioned your my favorite mod?


----------



## kiwikenobi

LambdaDelta said:


> tent, pirate mark, trees
> 
> wonder what that pirate mark is all about


I'm pretty sure that's a campfire, two logs with a flame over them.


----------



## Mick

Chris said:


> Your spoiled campers will come last in the tug of war.



Either that or they will drag your tired, malnourished victims right across the field.


----------



## King koopa

Is it too late to change bunkers?
No? Ok, I'm going with mick, have fun with no bathroom chris!


----------



## Bekaa

kiwikenobi said:


> I'm pretty sure that's a campfire, two logs with a flame over them.


I wanna be on the pirate team! LOL


----------



## Thunder

Sheep Villager said:


> It's not a big TBT event if Thunder doesn't get reprimanded by the other staff at least once.​



you're off your rocker if you think that's only gonna happen once


----------



## AustinTEG06

Bekaa said:


> I wanna be on the pirate team! LOL


Same bro I’ve been practicing being a pirate.


----------



## Croconaw

Are those the three teams? I’m just speculating. They might just be symbols unrelated to the teams.


----------



## Chris

Mick said:


> Either that or they will drag your tired, malnourished victims right across the field.


I have no campers.  



Koopadude100 said:


> Is it too late to change bunkers?
> No? Ok, I'm going with mick, have fun with no bathroom chris!


It's Thunder's lot that have to _read a magazine_ in the woods!


----------



## Mick

Chris said:


> I have no campers.



Ah right! Do you realise this also makes you wildly unqualified to say what my campers can and cannot do?


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Bekaa said:


> While we wait: top bunk or bottom?


Making a 'late' reply, I'd go for the top bunk. At least then if it gives in, I won't be crushed (though the person at the bottom won't be having a great start to their day).


----------



## Toska

The anticipation is killing me! I’ve finally finished up all my packing, can’t wait to meet my new cabin mates. I’ve been refreshing the forums very aggressively.

Also thought I’d share my favorite item in my bags!


Spoiler


----------



## AustinTEG06

Toska said:


> The anticipation is killing me! I’ve finally finished up all my packing, can’t wait to meet my new cabin mates. I’ve been refreshing the forums very aggressively.
> 
> Also thought I’d share my favorite item in my bags!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 389311


Same my favorite thing in my bag is my pig plush. (Server won’t let me post a pic)


----------



## Chris

Mick said:


> Ah right! Do you realise this also makes you wildly unqualified to say what my campers can and cannot do?


I have TBTWC experience.


----------



## King koopa

Chris said:


> I have TBTWC experience.


We all do unless you joined after may
You're lucky I didn't participate in splatoon as I probably would have splatted you 5 times


----------



## Dunquixote

Croconaw said:


> I’m sneaking my best friend in.
> 
> View attachment 389309



Hide that from @NefariousKing. He may either try to snatch yours when you’re not looking in a very mobster like fashion or he will empty his wallet to get himself one the not so mobster way .


----------



## Antonio

No camp leader is going to tell me what I'm going to do, I'm going to commit some felonies.


----------



## King koopa

Antonio said:


> No camp leader is going to tell me what I'm going to do, I'm going to commit some felonies.


If you get in dead meat I can sneek you in Mick's cabin since he believes in bathrooms unlike @Thunder


----------



## AustinTEG06

Antonio said:


> No camp leader is going to tell me what I'm going to do, I'm going to commit some felonies.


I do that every day yet I still own a country. 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2021

I hope this is event has cool collectibles that we can buy with mountain/woodland/ocean tokens so I can have cool items.


----------



## xara

Mick said:


> I won't be making my campers do either of those things. That would just be hypocrisy.
> Also I am definitely smuggling snacks and electronics into our cabin. We are going to live comfortably.



i am begging to be in your cabin


----------



## Mick

Chris said:


> I have TBTWC experience.



This is true. I will probably need you for some of that. 



Antonio said:


> No camp leader is going to tell me what I'm going to do, I'm going to commit some felonies.



Now hold up there's a difference between staying out too late and committing felonies.


----------



## Croconaw

A Campfire collectible with an animated flame would look amazing.


----------



## AustinTEG06

Croconaw said:


> A Campfire collectible with an animated flame would look amazing.


Yes it would


xara said:


> i am begging to be in your cabin


Same please let me be in it.


----------



## King koopa

Croconaw said:


> A Campfire collectible with an animated flame would look amazing.


Yeah, especially if it's a prize for who got the most woodland points. I think the event is going to have us team up to collect as much of the three categories of points and whoever's team gets the most of all three wins


----------



## Antonio

Mick said:


> Now hold up there's a difference between staying out too late and committing felonies.


I don't believe i stuttered, I'm going to commit some felonies.


----------



## Croconaw

I see this being extremely competitive but fun at the same time… like friendly competition, the best kind. No harassment.


----------



## King koopa

Antonio said:


> I don't believe i stuttered, I'm going to commit some felonies.


I'll offer you some seerup in case mick hires thunder to take enough on "the real camping experience"
Here ya go


----------



## Mick

Antonio said:


> I don't believe i stuttered, I'm going to commit some felonies.



I will not hesitate to have you shipped to the pirates of the cabin one & keelhauled.


----------



## Dunquixote

I spy woodland, ocean and mountain token tracker under currency. 

I can’t wait for more details.☺


----------



## Antonio

Mick said:


> I will not hesitate to have you shipped to the pirates of the cabin one & keelhauled.


Atleast there my passions would be appreciated.


----------



## Ichiban

really loving the name choices


----------



## Croconaw

Origami said:


> View attachment 389316
> really loving the name choices


I think the names are subject to change. Maybe a vote for a name and/or color once we’re separated into the cabins?


----------



## AustinTEG06

Croconaw said:


> I think the names are subject to change. Maybe a vote for a name and/or color once we’re separated into the cabins?


That actually sounds like a good idea


----------



## King koopa

Croconaw said:


> I think the names are subject to change. Maybe a vote for a name and/or color once we’re separated into the cabins?


I vote to name mick's cabin the luxury cabin because he's not trying to work us till we pass out


----------



## AustinTEG06

Koopadude100 said:


> I vote to name mick's cabin the luxury cabin because he's not trying to work us till we pass out


What about best cabin?


----------



## Antonio

Koopadude100 said:


> I vote to name mick's cabin the luxury cabin because he's not trying to work us till we pass out


That's communism and I won't stand for it. /s


----------



## Croconaw

AustinTEG06 said:


> That actually sounds like a good idea


The names chosen last event were honestly very creative and I can’t wait to see what everyone comes up with this time! If there is an opportunity to choose Cabin names!


----------



## Merielle

Not me spying on the staff's profiles to get a peep at who the cabin leaders are...


----------



## Mairmalade

xara said:


> i am begging to be in your cabin


I am heartbroken by this betrayal. 

Cabin 3 has nice things too, probably.


----------



## King koopa

I wonder who I going to be with
Also chef koopa is not responsible for the food tasting bad


----------



## b100ming

I’m probably going to be the one to start a revolution after 3 sleepless nights.


----------



## Nefarious

Dunquixote said:


> Hide that from @NefariousKing. He may either try to snatch yours when you’re not looking in a very mobster like fashion or he will empty his wallet to get himself one the not so mobster way .



Maybe bringing plushies isn't the best idea, you never know with the wilderness, the local crows might take a liking to any fluffy pals you bring along...


----------



## Antonio

Mairmalade said:


> I am heartbroken by this betrayal.
> 
> Cabin 3 has nice things too, probably.


At the moment, the only nice thing Cabin 3 got is you.


----------



## King koopa

NefariousKing said:


> Maybe bringing plushies isn't the best idea, you never know with the wilderness, the local crows might take a liking to any fluffy pals you bring along...


But I thought crows like shiny things?
If so I guess I'm not bringing my medal


----------



## Minou

I see tokens appear under my profile!




The anticipation ... !!


----------



## Roxxy

Mairmalade said:


> I am heartbroken by this betrayal.
> 
> Cabin 3 has nice things too, probably.


Beautiful purple things?


----------



## AustinTEG06

Antonio said:


> That's communism and I won't stand for it. /s


We will revoke your citizenship 


Croconaw said:


> The names chosen last event were honestly very creative and I can’t wait to see what everyone comes up with this time! If there is an opportunity to choose Cabin names!


I hope we can choose names


----------



## King koopa

Mairmalade said:


> I am heartbroken by this betrayal.
> 
> Cabin 3 has nice things too, probably.


A cobweb egg for free? (I know it probably doesn't have it but just figured I'd ask you and @LaBelleFleur were good team captains for team purple )


----------



## ~Kilza~

Antonio said:


> At the moment, the only nice thing Cabin 3 got is you.







Poor Mistreil, not considered a "nice thing" for Cabin 3


----------



## Croconaw

The colors are likely pre-determined but we can probably choose the name or vote on a set of names.


----------



## Roxxy

lots of mods around


----------



## Bekaa

Antonio said:


> I don't believe i stuttered, I'm going to commit some felonies.


So long as they’re fun felonies. No Jason Voorhees, please.


----------



## Antonio

~Kilza~ said:


> Poor Mistreil, not considered a "nice thing" for Cabin 3


OHMY I DIDN'T KNOW @Mistreil

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2021



Bekaa said:


> So long as they’re fun felonies. No Jason Voorhees, please.


That's zipper t bunnies job


----------



## King koopa

~Kilza~ said:


> Poor Mistreil, not considered a "nice thing" for Cabin 3


Does that mean Mistreil isn't good anymore?


----------



## AustinTEG06

Roxxy said:


> lots of mods around


It’s a sign we’re getting closer to “release”


----------



## Thunder

Bekaa said:


> So long as they’re fun felonies. No Jason Voorhees, please.



nothing screams "fun felony" like arson


----------



## GuerreraD

Just remember, people, we are intruders to the forest. Be respectful to nature and don't break anything unnecessarily, please!


----------



## AustinTEG06

Thunder said:


> nothing screams "fun felony" like arson


Or war crimes


----------



## Antonio

Thunder said:


> nothing screams "fun felony" like arson


Arson is always my go to with robbery being my second.


----------



## xara

Mairmalade said:


> I am heartbroken by this betrayal.
> 
> Cabin 3 has nice things too, probably.



XJDKNDKDKD noooo i’m sorry. i’m sure cabin 3 is beautiful!!


----------



## AustinTEG06

Antonio said:


> Arson is always my go to with robbery being my second.


My personal favorite is stabbing orphans next to war crimes.


----------



## Antonio

@~Kilza~ why you had to call me out like tat


----------



## b100ming

I’m smuggling her in with me:


Sorry she wouldn’t sit still.


----------



## Mairmalade

Antonio said:


> At the moment, the only nice thing Cabin 3 got is you.


Certainly not the case, I assure you!


Roxxy said:


> Beautiful purple things?


The purple spirit will always live on.   


Koopadude100 said:


> A cobweb egg for free? (I know it probably doesn't have it but just figured I'd ask you and @LaBelleFleur were good team captains for team purple )


There may be free cobwebs. Don't know about the egg part!


xara said:


> XJDKNDKDKD noooo i’m sorry


Haha, forgiven!


----------



## AustinTEG06

We’re having the most random conversations while waiting


----------



## ~Kilza~

Antonio said:


> @~Kilza~ why you had to call me out like tat


Gotta make sure the Meme Queen gets the respect she deserves

(unless she's not in my cabin)

(okay, even if she isn't in my cabin)


----------



## Thunder

b100ming said:


> I’m smuggling her in with me:
> Sorry she wouldn’t sit still.



i will make an exception because she looks very polite


----------



## Antonio

Mairmalade said:


> Certainly not the case, I assure you!


I didn't know mistriel was in your camp, I thought it was just you that's why I was trying to compliment you. 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2021



~Kilza~ said:


> Gotta make sure the Meme Queen gets the respect she deserves
> 
> (unless she's not in my cabin)
> 
> (okay, even if she isn't in my cabin)


I didn't know they were in the same camp.


----------



## Peach_Jam

Rudy just gave me a sleeping bag. He knows what's coming LOL


----------



## Biyaya

b100ming said:


> I’m smuggling her in with me:View attachment 389320
> Sorry she wouldn’t sit still.


Be in my bunk, please!


----------



## AustinTEG06

Don’t let the park rangers know but imma take a fish from the lake/ocean and put him in a tank don’t worry I’ll feed him


----------



## Bekaa

b100ming said:


> I’m smuggling her in with me:View attachment 389320
> Sorry she wouldn’t sit still.


Ooohhh, cabin mascot


----------



## Roxxy

@Antonio it was such a beautiful compliment.  Such a lovely thing to say and I am sure it was appreciated


----------



## b100ming

Soti said:


> Be in my bunk, please!


I wouldn’t recommend it! She gets really hyper around new faces. Technically, she’s always hyper, but even more with new people. Also, keep the cabin door closed or she’ll run like the wind as soon as she sees an opening.


----------



## Chris

Roxxy said:


> lots of mods around


They're all slacking, that's why. 

I kid. Everyone has been working very hard on this event for weeks, including today.


----------



## Antonio

Roxxy said:


> @Antonio it was such a beautiful compliment.  Such a lovely thing to say and I am sure it was appreciated


I hope so.


----------



## mogyay

i want cabin 4 to know i love u and i will bring snacks and lots of blankets and i will also braid ur hair xxx


----------



## Antonio

Chris said:


> They're all slacking, that's why.
> 
> I kid. Everyone has been working very hard on this event for weeks, today included.


Speaking from experience, I presume.


----------



## Dunquixote

xara said:


> i am begging to be in your cabin



I thought for sure you’d want to be in cabin five


----------



## b100ming

Chris said:


> They're all slacking, that's why.
> 
> I kid. Everyone has been working very hard on this event for weeks, today included.


That means we should keep quiet about our criminal activity.


----------



## Antonio

mogyay said:


> i want cabin 4 to know i love u and i will bring snacks and lots of blankets and i will also braid ur hair xxx


Go Mogyay with the cabin pick.


----------



## ~Kilza~

mogyay said:


> i want cabin 4 to know i love u and i will bring snacks and lots of blankets and i will also braid ur hair xxx




_*refreshing intensifies*_


----------



## AustinTEG06

Here is a picture of my pig that I’m taking


----------



## GuerreraD

b100ming said:


> That means we should keep quiet about our criminal activity.



My friend, I think it's a bit too late for that   Too many beans have already been spilled.


----------



## porkpie28

The last event was so good can not wait for this one


----------



## Chris

*Before anyone panics:* it could take a while for your cabin assignment to appear. Don't worry if you see it already displaying for others.


----------



## AustinTEG06

Chris said:


> *Before anyone panics:* if could take a while for your cabin assignment to appear. Don't worry if you see it already displaying for others.


Ok thanks for the warning


----------



## Roxxy

Chris said:


> They're all slacking, that's why.
> 
> I kid. Everyone has been working very hard on this event for weeks, including today.


️  Snacks for hard working staff and campers


----------



## Croconaw

The wait will be worth it. Just remain patient, everyone!


----------



## b100ming

Chris said:


> *Before anyone panics:* if could take a while for your cabin assignment to appear. Don't worry if you see it already displaying for others.


*internal screaming and panic*


----------



## Dunquixote

Mairmalade said:


> Certainly not the case, I assure you!
> 
> The purple spirit will always live on.
> 
> There may be free cobwebs. Don't know about the egg part!
> 
> Haha, forgiven!
> View attachment 389321



Cobwebs? _shudder._ Where there are cobwebs there are surely bugs . @Roxxy protect me or maybe I shall hire @NefariousKing if I am in his cabin .


----------



## AustinTEG06

Croconaw said:


> The wait will be worth it. Just remain patient, everyone!


Truer words have never been spoken


----------



## Aquilla

How exciting to see the first few cabins popping up!


----------



## b100ming

AustinTEG06 said:


> Truer words have never been spoken


What about the Ten Commandments?


----------



## Biyaya

AustinTEG06 said:


> Don’t let the park rangers know but imma take a fish from the lake/ocean and put him in a tank don’t worry I’ll feed him


Tortimer has a word for you.


b100ming said:


> I wouldn’t recommend it! She gets really hyper around new faces. Technically, she’s always hyper, but even more with new people. Also, keep the cabin door closed or she’ll run like the wind as soon as she sees an opening.


Haha. Sounds like a handful!


----------



## Ichiban

cabin 3 gang wya


----------



## Antonio

I'M IN CABIN THREE LET'S GO


----------



## AustinTEG06

b100ming said:


> What about the Ten Commandments?


Bunch’s fake crap /s


----------



## ~Kilza~

Cabin 5, huh? This will be interesting.


----------



## Croconaw

I see some Cabins appearing!


----------



## AustinTEG06

CABIN 2 BOIZ


----------



## Mistreil

Koopadude100 said:


> Does that mean Mistreil isn't good anymore?


Bold of you to assume I was ever good. 



Antonio said:


> I didn't know mistriel was in your camp, I thought it was just you that's why I was trying to compliment you.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2021
> 
> 
> I didn't know they were in the same camp.


No, no, you were right! I'm not a nice thing. It's mar's job to be nice!
(But really, it's fine!)



~Kilza~ said:


> Gotta make sure the Meme Queen gets the respect she deserves
> 
> (unless she's not in my cabin)
> 
> (okay, even if she isn't in my cabin)


Thank you Kilza  Even if you don't end up in my cabin, I'll be sure to grant mercy on you just like I did in mafia.


----------



## b100ming

Cabin 1????


----------



## AustinTEG06

*internal screaming* WHERES teh other cabin 2 people


----------



## Antonio

Mistreil said:


> No, no, you were right! I'm not a nice thing. It's mar's job to be nice!
> (But really, it's fine!)


Don't say that, you are absolutely lovely and sweet and deserve the same compliment Mar got.


----------



## b100ming

Can Luna be our Cabin Mascot?


----------



## deana

I have never before been so excited to be randomly assigned one of five numbers


----------



## DaisyFan

Whoa, looks like everyone is excited! I'm in cabin 5.


----------



## Merielle

Looks like I'm also in Cabin 5!  Can I petition for indoor plumbing?


----------



## porkpie28

Cabin 2 nice


----------



## b100ming

YAY! I’m a rich user on tokens!


----------



## AustinTEG06

porkpie28 said:


> Cabin 2 nice


Cabin 2 gang


----------



## -Lumi-

deana said:


> I have never before been so excited to be randomly assigned one of five numbers





Merielle said:


> Looks like I'm also in Cabin 5!  Can I petition for indoor plumbing?



Yay!! We’re in cabin 5 together!! I will also sign that petition please


----------



## Ichiban

guess its time to whip out a new sig


----------



## b100ming

Any cabin oners?


----------



## Croconaw

I’m Cabin 5!


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

Ahhh excited to see what I’m in!!


----------



## Peach_Jam

Cabin 3! 0: any jolly redds in cabin 3?


----------



## TheDuke55

I'm cabin 1 cause I'm number 1 wahoo.


----------



## AustinTEG06

Will there be a way to communicate with people in your cabin?


----------



## King koopa

Huh people have Cabins now. Sorry I couldn't see, my internet stabbed me in the back and I had to reset the modem and router


----------



## Dunquixote

Peach_Jam said:


> Cabin 3! 0: any jolly redds in cabin 3?



Me! Happy to see you on my team again!


----------



## b100ming

Koopadude100 said:


> Huh people have Cabins now. Sorry I couldn't see, my internet stabbed me in the back and I had to reset the modem and router


Revenge of the internet


----------



## GuerreraD

Yay, let's go Cabin 2!!


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

Does anyone know what time the event starts?  I don't know if there has been any update on the event, I'm not up to date!


----------



## b100ming

Cabin 1, wanna come to my island for a celebratory firework show?


----------



## AustinTEG06

@Koopadude100 vs darth modem


----------



## Peach_Jam

Dunquixote said:


> Me! Happy to see you on my team again! ☺


Omg hi again!


----------



## Croconaw

UglyMonsterFace said:


> Does anyone know what time the event starts?  I don't know if there has been any update on the event, I'm not up to date!


It will start sometime today. Everything is updating slowly.


----------



## Chris

Merielle said:


> Looks like I'm also in Cabin 5!  Can I petition for indoor plumbing?





-Lumi- said:


> Yay!! We’re in cabin 5 together!! I will also sign that petition please


No you may not. #ThundersLaw 



UglyMonsterFace said:


> Does anyone know what time the event starts?  I don't know if there has been any update on the event, I'm not up to date!


Soon™


----------



## Rio_

Yessss Cabin 4! My favourite number


----------



## Roxxy

Can’t wait to meet all in Cabin 2  @jadetine Want to share bunks?


----------



## King koopa

Chris said:


> No you may not. #ThundersLaw
> 
> 
> Soon™


I was about to scream because I thought you were in charge of cabin 4 but I guess no one is


----------



## Croconaw

My favorite number is actually 5. I’m excited.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Cabin 2!  Who are my cabin mates?


----------



## AustinTEG06

Ok just so you guys in cabin 2 know I have tons of snacks and imma smuggle in electric power/electronics if we don’t have them.


----------



## ~Kilza~

Chris said:


> No you may not. #ThundersLaw


I shall launch a formal protest in response to this.


----------



## Merielle

Chris said:


> No you may not. #ThundersLaw


Understood. 



Spoiler



/me sneaking into Cabin 3 like


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

Omg these “woodland/mountain/ocean tokens” I’m excited to see what these are for


----------



## nerfeddude

Woo, Cabin 5! I'm really excited for this event!


----------



## King koopa

I just hope whoever's in charge of cabin 4 isn't thunder jr


----------



## Thunder

yall can have your plumbing as long as i dont have to read about toilets anymore


----------



## mogyay

Koopadude100 said:


> I just hope whoever's in charge of cabin 4 isn't thunder jr


i had a lil snoop and i think kaiaa will be our leader shes' nice which means she won't bully us which is always a positive


----------



## Antonio

I just realized a majority of my friends currently online are in cabin 2.


----------



## porkpie28

I wonder who we will have as a leader for cabin 2


----------



## Roxxy

Antonio said:


> I just realized a majority of my friends currently online are in cabin 2.


You can come and join us for midnight feasts


----------



## b100ming

So many fives


----------



## deSPIRIA

Hi cabin 5 o/


----------



## AustinTEG06

Antonio said:


> I just realized a majority of my friends currently online are in cabin 2.


good thing I don’t have friends here 


porkpie28 said:


> I wonder who we will have as a leader for cabin 2


Same I hope they’re  nice


----------



## Aquilla

So far I've spotted both @Mairmalade and @Mistreil in cabin 3! Pleasure to be working with both of you again!   Will you be our cabin captains?


----------



## Antonio

Roxxy said:


> You can come and join us for midnight feasts


I'll go steal a ham then


----------



## GuerreraD

That Marshal Fangirl said:


> Cabin 2!  Who are my cabin mates?



OMG, can't believe the name-keeper of my favourite villager ever is in the same cabin as me!  That's fantastic!
(Not that I'm not happy about everyone else, guys! But you know how it is with fave villagers, right.)


----------



## Ichiban

Antonio said:


> I just realized a majority of my friends currently online are in cabin 2.


camp always was about having new experiences


----------



## AustinTEG06

GuerreraD said:


> OMG, can't believe the name-keeper of my favourite villager ever is in the same cabin as me!  That's fantastic!
> (Not that I'm not happy about everyone else, guys! But you know how it is with fave villagers, right.)


I know exactly what you mean


----------



## Roxxy

AustinTEG06 said:


> good thing I don’t have friends here
> 
> Same I hope they’re  nice


You do now 

@Mick seems to be one of our team captains


----------



## The Pennifer

I opted in but I don’t see my cabin yet


----------



## -Lumi-

I spy a little purple team reunion!! @~Kilza~ @xara @syub @Foreverfox @Princess Mipha @any other purple members my forgetful brain forgot!!


----------



## AustinTEG06

Yay to both of those. 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2021



The Pennifer said:


> I opted in but I don’t see my cabin yet


Chris explained it a few pages ago


----------



## S.J.

Cabin 5 besties! ☺🏕🌤


----------



## nerfeddude

So this time there's 5 teams instead of 4? I wonder how this will go hahah


----------



## porkpie28

The Pennifer said:


> I opted in but I don’t see my cabin yet


 you will see it soon lots of people signed up again


----------



## Sheep Villager

I'll also be blessing cabin 2 with my moderately cursed presence.
I already have an avatar and signature idea for this event if there ends up being a contest for that.
Spoiler: It's more Zipper T Bunny, as is tradition by now for my event icons.​


----------



## SinnerTheCat

Oh thank God, I managed to get here on time, super excited for the tbt camp!! 
Hopefully we can have sleepovers and campfire nights with different cabins, I'm sure it'll be fun ☺


----------



## b100ming

Who is cabin 1’s leader? I have a mascot request


----------



## Mistreil

Aquilla said:


> So far I've spotted both @Mairmalade and @Mistreil in cabin 3! Pleasure to be working with both of you again!   Will you be our cabin captains?


We will be indeed, fellow ex-bellflower!


----------



## nyx~

Oo I got cabin 5, I'm excited!


----------



## AustinTEG06

Sheep Villager said:


> I'll also be blessing cabin 2 with my moderately cursed presence.
> I already have an avatar and signature idea for this event if there ends up being a contest for that.
> Spoiler: It's more Zipper T Bunny, as is tradition by now for my event icons.​


I hope not because I’m not good at making a signature
Also welcome to cabin 2


----------



## GuerreraD

I hope @Mick will take good care of us!  (Please protect me from the spiders, the pocket bazooka Redd sold me is only legalized for mosquitoes...)


----------



## Hanami

y'all cabin 4 is nowhere to be found


----------



## tiffanistarr

I feel like i’m in the outcast cabin in #4 lmao


----------



## AustinTEG06

GuerreraD said:


> I hope @Mick will take good care of us!  (Please protect me from the spiders, the pocket bazooka Redd sold me is only legalized for mosquitoes...)


Where could I buy a pocket bazooka


----------



## Chris

Koopadude100 said:


> I was about to scream because I thought you were in charge of cabin 4 but I guess no one is


Am I that scary?  



The Pennifer said:


> I opted in but I don’t see my cabin yet


It can take a while for your cabin assignment to show up. If you have only just logged in you will likely receive it within about an hour.


----------



## Mick

Roxxy said:


> You do now
> 
> @Mick seems to be one of our team captains



Yes, hi!  Minor spoiler: your other captain is @pandapples.


----------



## b100ming

Who is my cabin leader? I have a mascot demand XD


----------



## The Pennifer

Chris said:


> Am I that scary?
> 
> 
> It can take a while for your cabin assignment to show up. If you have only just logged in you will likely receive it within about an hour.


Thanks


----------



## TheDuke55

b100ming said:


> Who is cabin 1’s leader? I have a mascot request


We don't get a leader. In fact we don't even have a cabin. They shoved us in a cave right beyond the outhouses because of zoning laws. The wifi is terrible. I don't probably because of all that rock underneath of us and the roof leaks something fiercest.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

The Pennifer said:


> Thanks


team no cabin!! The elusive cabin 0


----------



## b100ming

TheDuke55 said:


> We don't get a leader. In fact we don't even have a cabin. They shoved us in a cave right beyond the outhouses because of zoning laws. The wifi is terrible. I don't probably because of all that rock underneath of us and the roof leaks something fiercest.


*sobs loudly*


----------



## sunshinesnekdeceit

People are getting cabins awesome! I wonder what one I will be in


----------



## Roxxy

TillyGoesMeow said:


> team no cabin!! The elusive cabin 0


Grabs and drags to cabin 2


----------



## King koopa

Am I alone on cabin 4?
If so YAY! I get to have two beds to myself


----------



## Chris

Hi everyone!

We understand that you are all excited about the event starting, but please make sure your posts meet our post quality rules - thank you!


----------



## _Donut_

I smell cabins being handed out 
Posting to see mine...

patience :/


----------



## xara

-Lumi- said:


> I spy a little purple team reunion!! @~Kilza~ @xara @syub @Foreverfox  @any other purple members my forgetful brain forgot!!



the bellflower besties are BACK!


----------



## deana

I love how alive this place becomes when there's an event  Even when the event hasn't even started yet lol


----------



## AustinTEG06

Bout to go to the store for snacks and furniture items like furniture/carpet/wallpaper/led lights anyone else need something?


----------



## tiffanistarr

Koopadude100 said:


> Am I alone on cabin 4?
> If so YAY! I get to have two beds to myself


I've seen a total of 3 cabin 4 members lmao it's going to be really roomy for us


----------



## duckykate

where are my cabin 1 besties


----------



## b100ming

I’m noticing sudden changes in pfps in the mods


----------



## Roxxy

AustinTEG06 said:


> Bout to go to the store for snacks and furniture items like furniture/carpet/wallpaper/led lights anyone else need something?


Think I’m going to love our team


----------



## TheDuke55

Koopadude100 said:


> Am I alone on cabin 4?
> If so YAY! I get to have two beds to myself


Make yourself a gigantic bunkbed fort. So far I only know of Booming being on cabin 1 beside myself. So we could have a fort bunkbed water balloon fight.


----------



## King koopa

xara said:


> the bellflower besties are BACK!


Oof and me too but I guess I'm on their favorites list if they let me be on a cabin all by myself


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

Roxxy said:


> Grabs and drags to cabin 2


Yes pls. We can bunk together ❤
Pls give me bottom bunk


----------



## GuerreraD

AustinTEG06 said:


> Where could I buy a pocket bazooka



Well, you know... Mr. Redd has a certain place in the city for several kinds of business  But you didn't hear it from me!


----------



## IonicKarma

Eagerly awaiting what cabin ill be in


----------



## Thunder

xara said:


> the bellflower besties are BACK!





xara said:


> i am begging to be in your cabin



ima need you to edit this post now


----------



## _Donut_

@Chris 

It took me a while to realise that's a guitar, on first glance I thought you were holding a hunting rifle and got a little scared to participate in this event


----------



## tiffanistarr

i'm most excited to find out about these woodland, ocean, and mountain tokens!


----------



## b100ming

I’m gonna sing to the squirrels. Agent S will be my singing partner.


----------



## Chris

_Donut_ said:


> @Chris
> 
> It took me a while to realise that's a guitar, on first glance I thought you were holding a hunting rifle and got a little scared to participate in this event


It's both. I'm ready to play the campers some music and hunt game for their dinner.


----------



## AustinTEG06

b100ming said:


> I’m gonna sing to the squirrels. Agent S will be my singing partner.


Unless you have her on your island I’m not letting you steal her.


----------



## Ichiban

so far it looks like cabin 3 is mostly artists and memers this is a really deadly combo just saying


----------



## King koopa

tiffanistarr said:


> i'm most excited to find out about these woodland, ocean, and mountain tokens!


I FOUND A TEAM MEMBER HI
Gald I'm not alone everyone else is having fun with friends in the same cabin the n there's me


----------



## TheDuke55

_Donut_ said:


> @Chris
> 
> It took me a while to realise that's a guitar, on first glance I thought you were holding a hunting rifle and got a little scared to participate in this event


Looked like a shovel to me, at first. Like they were gonna whack people with a shovel lol.


----------



## xara

Thunder said:


> ima need you to edit this post now



.....wait i’m in the cabin that has no plumbing???


----------



## tiffanistarr

Koopadude100 said:


> I FOUND A TEAM MEMBER HI


Hello friend!!! I've seen I think 3 of us so our cabin is going to be extra roomy which is great because i always overpack!


----------



## Chris

TheDuke55 said:


> Looked like a shovel to me, at first. Like they were gonna whack people with a shovel lol.


It's for burying campers with. There's a reason I don't have my own cabin, you know.


----------



## b100ming

AustinTEG06 said:


> Unless you have her on your island I’m not letting you steal her.


Yea I have her


----------



## Shellzilla_515

-Lumi- said:


> Yay!! We’re in cabin 5 together!! I will also sign that petition please


Hey, I'm in cabin 5 too!


----------



## King koopa

xara said:


> .....wait i’m in the cabin that has no plumbing???


We can swap if they let me


----------



## mogyay

team 4 dont stress, everyone loves an underdog !!


----------



## TheDuke55

xara said:


> .....wait i’m in the cabin that has no plumbing???


Augh so lucky...


----------



## Thunder

xara said:


> .....wait i’m in the cabin that has no plumbing???



it's fine we can just use cabin 3's they ain't gonna use it


----------



## King koopa

Huh so I do have team members after all! But who's in charge? Can I be a substitute if no one is?


----------



## tiffanistarr

mogyay said:


> team 4 dont stress, everyone loves an underdog !!


MOG you're here too!!


----------



## Chris

Koopadude100 said:


> Huh so I do have team members after all! But who's in charge? Can I be a substitute if no one is?


All cabins have 2-3 staff members to guide them through this three-week adventure.


----------



## mogyay

tiffanistarr said:


> MOG you're here too!!


what we lack in numbers we will make up for in love, enthusiasm and being rly cute


----------



## seliph

Koopadude100 said:


> Huh so I do have team members after all! But who's in charge? Can I be a substitute if no one is?


they like just started assigning buddy it's time for patience


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

Ohhhhh I didn’t even notice it was three weeks long!! This is gonna be such a fun event before my last semester starts back up. I’m already super thankful to the mods for hosting a month long event lmao. That’s pretty intense.


----------



## xara

Thunder said:


> it's fine we can just use cabin 3's they ain't gonna use it



w-why aren’t they gonna use it


----------



## Mistreil

Thunder said:


> it's fine we can just use cabin 3's they ain't gonna use it


You stay away from our sacred washroom.
I'll let the ex-bellflowers in cabin 5 use it once, but that's it.


----------



## Dunquixote

Thunder said:


> it's fine we can just use cabin 3's they ain't gonna use it



I will be using it and I am sure the rest of my cabin mates will be . If you guys don’t leave a mess, _maybe_ we’ll let you sometimes use it but it is up to our team captains and not me anyways .


----------



## tiffanistarr

xara said:


> w-why aren’t they gonna use it


you can come use ours! we're clean and friendly and there's only like 4 of us lmao


----------



## r a t

Thunder said:


> it's fine we can just use cabin 3's they ain't gonna use it



I will give u all swirlies get out


----------



## ~Kilza~

Mistreil said:


> You stay away from our sacred washroom.
> I'll let the ex-bellflowers in cabin 5 use it once, but that's it.


May I have permission to use it more than once?


----------



## King koopa

xara said:


> w-why aren’t they gonna use it


Yeah, you can also have my bottom bunk since thunder probably doesn't believe in rest


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Man, I love the friendly banter going back and forth between teams.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

Mistreil said:


> You stay away from our sacred washroom.
> I'll let the ex-bellflowers in cabin 5 use it once, but that's it.


Using the bathroom once in three weeks
Good luck cabin 5 

Edit: CABIN 4 oooo


----------



## GuerreraD

Mistreil said:


> You stay away from our sacred washroom.
> I'll let the ex-bellflowers in cabin 5 use it once, but that's it.



Just a friendly advice from a rival cabin, but... if you're going to share the toilet, make sure there are enough leaves/tissues box for all of you!


----------



## S.J.

xara said:


> .....wait i’m in the cabin that has no plumbing???





xara said:


> w-why aren’t they gonna use it





Koopadude100 said:


> Yeah, you can also have my bottom bunk since thunder probably doesn't believe in rest



We require no rest, and we require no plumbing! And we will be that much stronger for it!


----------



## Thunder

Shellzilla said:


> Man, I love the friendly banter going back and forth between teams.



whaddaya mean by friendly


----------



## deana

I think everyone needs to stop bringing their TBTWC alliances in here, we are new families now 

And I expect to be allowed to use Cabin 3's bathroom


----------



## AustinTEG06

GuerreraD said:


> Just a friendly advice from a rival cabin, but... if you're going to share the toilet, make sure there are enough leaves/tissues box for all of you!


If they’re nice I’ll let them have 1


----------



## tiffanistarr

Thunder said:


> whaddaya mean by friendly


what kinda camp you runnin over there?????


----------



## King koopa

TillyGoesMeow said:


> Using the bathroom once in three weeks
> Good luck cabin 5
> 
> Edit: CABIN 4 oooo


Found the fourth member of cabin 4!
Is it cabin 4 because there's only 4 people?


----------



## Chris

Koopadude100 said:


> Is it cabin 4 because there's only 4 people?


Cabin numbers are equal. Your teammates may not be posting in here, but they do exist!


----------



## AustinTEG06

Also if anyone in cabin 2 doesn’t like axolotls I will yeet them off their bed.


----------



## Nougat

Just arrived and went to pick up my keys, looks like I'm in cabin 4!


----------



## tiffanistarr

Nougat said:


> Just arrived and went to pick up my keys, looks like I'm in cabin 4!


awe welcome! Happy to see more people showing up!


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

Nougat said:


> Just arrived and went to pick up my keys, looks like I'm in cabin 4!


Welcome!! Best cabin there is. B)
Just kidding luv u all
But especially cabin 4


----------



## King koopa

Chris said:


> Cabin numbers are equal. Your teammates may not be posting in here, but they do exist!


You promise zipper didn't possess them like what happened to the tree?


----------



## TheDuke55

While we wait I guess it's time to sing the camp alma mater...


Spoiler


----------



## GuerreraD

Koopadude100 said:


> Found the fourth member of cabin 4!
> Is it cabin 4 because there's only 4 people?



Maybe you had a bit of bad luck and many of your mates belong to far-apart timezones? Try giving it a couple of days so all of you can catch up to one another


----------



## Chris

Koopadude100 said:


> You promise zipper didn't possess them like what happened to the tree?


I've checked the registration forms and we don't appear to have a "Zipper" on our guest list.


----------



## Mistreil

~Kilza~ said:


> May I have permission to use it more than once?


While I pity you: no! Manage your one use wisely, Kilza. 



GuerreraD said:


> Just a friendly advice from a rival cabin, but... if you're going to share the toilet, make sure there are enough leaves/tissues box for all of you!


Good point! I need to start gather poison ivy leaves for the Cabin 5 members.


----------



## AustinTEG06

TheDuke55 said:


> While we wait I guess it's time to sing the camp alma mater...
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I think you mean the campfire song song


----------



## LittleMissPanda

xara said:


> the bellflower besties are BACK!


Any room in Bellflower Cabin for a smol Panda, guys?


----------



## TheDuke55

But that's the thing about Zipper. He just shows up uninvited. I remember the last campers never returned, but officer Booker and Copper found a lot of creepy eggs in the woods.


----------



## _Donut_

GuerreraD said:


> Maybe you had a bit of bad luck and many of your mates belong to far-apart timezones? Try giving it a couple of days so all of you can catch up to one another



Or cabin 4 is just that one haunted cabin where a terrible incident occured and where its members now only appear at nights with a full moon? 
...whatever seems more plausible


----------



## Ichiban

AustinTEG06 said:


> I think you mean the campfire song song


wanted to make that cabin 3s anthem, looks like i was too late


----------



## King koopa

Chris said:


> I've checked the registration forms and we don't appear to have a "Zipper" on our guest list.


He could have lied about his name but it seems we're ok


----------



## AustinTEG06

Just realized we passed 1/2 1000 comments
Edit: post 600


----------



## Antonio

I don't see that many people from camp 3.


----------



## ~Kilza~

Mistreil said:


> While I pity you: no! Manage your one use wisely, Kilza.


What if I was to procure some snacks from the other cabins in exchange for more bathroom uses?


----------



## King koopa

Antonio said:


> I don't see that many people from camp 3.


Or cabin 4 for that matter. You're lucky since you get mick and NefariousKing and I get ??? And ???


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

_Donut_ said:


> Or cabin 4 is just that one haunted cabin where a terrible incident occured and where its members now only appear at nights with a full moon?
> ...whatever seems more plausible


Everyone is cabin 4 is secretly a ghost 
Boo


----------



## AustinTEG06

~Kilza~ said:


> What if I was to procure some snacks from the other cabins in exchange for more bathroom uses?


Guess I gotta lock my cabin


----------



## Ichiban

i'm really liking this "bathroom as a negotiation chip" approach we're going for


----------



## Roxxy

TillyGoesMeow said:


> Welcome!! Best cabin there is. B)
> Just kidding luv u all
> But especially cabin 4


Sorry we are not in same cabin but we can always sneak in for midnight feasts


----------



## Antonio

Koopadude100 said:


> Or cabin 4 for that matter. You're lucky since you get mick and NefariousKing and I get ??? And ???


I thought I had mistriel and marmalade


----------



## Mr.Fox

Well Cabin 3...get ready to endure my frequent night terrors.


----------



## Dunquixote

Thunder said:


> whaddaya mean by friendly



sorry i did not mean to be  unfriendly. I was just correcting you that my team will be using it ; also, I am particular about dirty environments, so please forgive if you saw any hostility in my response ><. And sorry if this came off rude. I look forward to this camp event and if there is more interactions with the other cabins, since I really do enjoy this banter . I just am pretty clumsy at it .


----------



## GuerreraD

TheDuke55 said:


> But that's the thing about Zipper. He just shows up uninvited. I remember the last campers never returned, but officer Booker and Copper found a lot of creepy eggs in the woods.



Oh my my... this is coming way too fast! From my experience in camping, the creepy madness shouldn't begin sooner than the third day!


----------



## _Donut_

TillyGoesMeow said:


> Everyone is cabin 4 is secretly a ghost
> Boo



I havent been assigned a cabin yet but if that's the case, I hope I get one far away from yours  (I didnt pack enough clean underwear)


----------



## Dunquixote

Mr.Fox said:


> Well Cabin 3...get ready to endure my frequent night terrors.



please don’t tell me you are bringing bug buddies with you.  I’m not sure I can handle scary stories either


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

Roxxy said:


> Sorry we are not in same cabin but we can always sneak in for midnight feasts


Yesss we’ll raid the cabin snacks and have midnight sleepovers


----------



## AustinTEG06

GuerreraD said:


> Oh my my... this is coming way too fast! From my experience in camping, the creepy madness shouldn't begin sooner than the third day!


Can confirm it will start at the 3rd day


----------



## mogyay

Koopadude100 said:


> Or cabin 4 for that matter. You're lucky since you get mick and NefariousKing and I get ??? And ???


kaiaa !!! u gotta just click on her profile and says camp 4. we r blessed


----------



## Mr.Fox

Dunquixote said:


> please don’t tell me you are bringing bug buddies with you.  I’m not sure I can handle scary stories either


LMAO I said night terrors, not bed bugs


----------



## Hat'

Cabin 1 sounds good to me. It's giving 1st place vibes, I'm into it


----------



## Roxxy

TillyGoesMeow said:


> Yesss we’ll raid the cabin snacks and have midnight sleepovers


Yay! I love camp


----------



## Megaroni

Messaging to see what cabin I'm in lol

edit: maybe i forgot to sign up??


----------



## Dunquixote

Mr.Fox said:


> LMAO I said night terrors, not bed bugs



I know . To me night terrors are bugs .


----------



## King koopa

Guys it's ok I made scrambled eggs out of my zipper egg so zipper should leave us alone
Who wnat some?




(This is for Cabin 4 and cabin 5 since thunder doesn't believe in eating)


----------



## GuerreraD

Origami said:


> i'm really liking this "bathroom as a negotiation chip" approach we're going for



It's because we're all feeling simpathetic towards those poor souls under @Thunder's reign


----------



## AustinTEG06

Koopadude100 said:


> Guys it's ok I made scrambled eggs out of my zipper egg so zipper should leave us alone
> Who wnat some?
> View attachment 389334
> (This is for Cabin 4 and cabin 5 since thunder doesn't believe in eating)


Yay he killed teh bad geg


----------



## King koopa

GuerreraD said:


> It's because we're all feeling simpathetic towards those poor souls under @Thunder's reign


Yeah especially my friends in that cabin I hope you enjoy the scrambled eggs


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

megantron said:


> Messaging to see what cabin I'm in lol
> 
> edit: maybe i forgot to sign up??


No, you’re signed up! It just takes a little bit to be sorted in once you log in.


----------



## Jacob

Excited to see which cabin I end up in!


----------



## pandapples

Mick said:


> Yes, hi!  Minor spoiler: your other captain is @pandapples.


Hi!! I'm here for the Blue's Clues reunion.


----------



## Megaroni

Where are my fellow camp rogues. We won't be forced into submission by a single camp


----------



## AustinTEG06

I’m keeping my phone open to watch the fourms and my switch to watch YouTube hope they don’t blow up before we move into our cabins


----------



## KittenNoir

Cabin 1!!!!!!  ☺


----------



## deSPIRIA

megantron said:


> Messaging to see what cabin I'm in lol
> 
> edit: maybe i forgot to sign up??



Chris said something like if youve just logged in it will take "about an hour" for ur cabin to show up


----------



## moo_nieu

cabin 1 ive discovered @Pyoopi is one of our cabin leaders


----------



## AustinTEG06

pandapples said:


> Hi!! I'm here for the Blue's Clues reunion.


Love that show this is gonna be the best cabin


----------



## Jacob

megantron said:


> Where are my fellow camp rogues. We won't be forced into submission by a single camp


We can be the adults that drop the campers off


----------



## Hat'

Are we like 4 in cabin 1 or what? The echo in here is unbelievable


----------



## Megaroni

Jacob said:


> We can be the adults that drop the campers off


That sounds a lot less fun and interesting than being the weird kids that hide in the woods and stare at all the campers


----------



## SinnerTheCat

Cabin 3 has some mysterious vibes to it so far, loving that


----------



## KittenNoir

Hat' said:


> Are we like 4 in cabin 1 or what? The echo in here is unbelievable


Hello @Hat' would you like top bunk or bottom ?


----------



## Roxxy

pandapples said:


> Hi!! I'm here for the Blue's Clues reunion.


Yay!! Hope we have a few Blue’s Clues team along with our lovely camp mates


----------



## Ichiban

SinnerTheCat said:


> Cabin 3 has some mysterious vibes to it so far, loving that


i was thinking chaotic but that works too


----------



## Hat'

KittenNoir said:


> Hello @Hat' would you like top bunk or bottom ?


Top definitely!!! It's way more cozy


----------



## King koopa

Guys what should our camp anthem be?


----------



## Antonio

If y'all don't mind I'm bringing my futon that I stole from Walmart.


----------



## Mistreil

~Kilza~ said:


> What if I was to procure some snacks from the other cabins in exchange for more bathroom uses?


Theft! I approve -- you can have one more bathroom use, as long as you don't steal from Cabin 3 



Origami said:


> i'm really liking this "bathroom as a negotiation chip" approach we're going for


Bribes and leverage are important, especially out in the wilderness


----------



## AustinTEG06

KittenNoir said:


> Hello @Hat' would you like top bunk or bottom ?


I wouldn’t choose bunks until you see the cabin.


----------



## TheDuke55

Hat' said:


> Are we like 4 in cabin 1 or what? The echo in here is unbelievable


I think it's mostly that most of cabin 1 is not here yet.

Good to see some cabin 1 users now! Felt like I was outnumbered earlier lol.


----------



## Ichiban

Mistreil said:


> Bribes and leverage are important, especially out in the wilderness



this guy gets it


----------



## Bekaa

3. My favorite number!


----------



## Toska

Happy to be in cabin 1! Good luck to all the other cabins!


----------



## Antonio

Bekaa said:


> 3. My favorite number!


What color team were you last time?


----------



## Megaroni

Bekaa said:


> 3. My favorite number!


I love your pfp and lineup so much  (wish I had an orange smile)


----------



## xara

tiffanistarr said:


> what kinda camp you runnin over there?????



pray for us, it’s gonna be a rough 3 weeks. 



AustinTEG06 said:


> Also if anyone in cabin 2 doesn’t like axolotls I will yeet them off their bed.



this applies to cabin 5 as well. axolotls are the best!  



Mistreil said:


> Good point! I need to start gather poison ivy leaves for the Cabin 5 members.



b-but we’re friends. 



LittleMissPanda said:


> Any room in Bellflower Cabin for a smol Panda, guys?



HELL YEAH!!


----------



## AustinTEG06

how it feels waiting for things to happen


----------



## tiffanistarr

xara said:


> pray for us, it’s gonna be a rough 3 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> this applies to cabin 5 as well. axolotls are the best!
> 
> 
> 
> b-but we’re friends.
> 
> 
> 
> HELL YEAH!!


we will protect you!


----------



## Firesquids

I'm liking my cabin's lineup already. I may not have been a bellflower but I think we'll get along just fine


----------



## TheDuke55

Toska said:


> Happy to be in cabin 1! Good luck to all the other cabins!


I carried a big crt for us and pushed one of the bunks in front of it so we can sit a-la-double decker couch. If there isn't any power, we can just pretend and I'll hollow the tv out to do some show and commercial bits.


----------



## tessa grace

alright wheres my cabin 5

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2021



Firesquids said:


> I'm liking my cabin's lineup already. I may not have been a bellflower but I think we'll get along just fine


ayo there you are


----------



## GuerreraD

*To all cabins out there:* I've just found a shoe. Yes, a single one.


Please do tell, which one of you has gotten so excited that hasn't even noticed to be walking around half-barefoot? No shame admitting it, just take back your shoe before you hurt yourself!


----------



## King koopa

In any case I need more ingredients so I can cook but I don't know what to use


----------



## tessa grace

WAIT WE HAVE FIRESQUIDS XARA THUNDER AND DEANA


our cabin is looking really good :0


----------



## Sasey

Cabin 3 folks!! Woohoo!


----------



## tessa grace

okay so some of the coolest people keep liking my post... im so excited for camp


----------



## Hat'

TheDuke55 said:


> I carried a big crt for us and pushed one of the bunks in front of it so we can sit a-la-double decker couch. If there isn't any power, we can just pretend and I'll hollow the tv out to do some show and commercial bits.


Not to be dramatic but if there's no power i will simply pass away


----------



## KittenNoir

TheDuke55 said:


> I carried a big crt for us and pushed one of the bunks in front of it so we can sit a-la-double decker couch. If there isn't any power, we can just pretend and I'll hollow the tv out to do some show and commercial bits.


Sounds like a plan


----------



## tessa grace

i mean everyone on the forums are awesome but all of cabin 5 yall are amazing i dont deserve to be with such high class people


----------



## tiffanistarr

Hat' said:


> Not to be dramatic but if there's no power i will simply pass away


RIP and honestly same. and to think one of those cabins has no plumbing....


----------



## Antonio

I brought some spare deodorant for thunder team due to the lack of hygiene.


----------



## tessa grace

Antonio said:


> View attachment 389339
> I brought some spare deodorant for thunder team due to the lack of hygiene.


sorry but im allergic to dove deodorant


----------



## Toska

TheDuke55 said:


> I carried a big crt for us and pushed one of the bunks in front of it so we can sit a-la-double decker couch. If there isn't any power, we can just pretend and I'll hollow the tv out to do some show and commercial bits.



Sounds like a plan! No power means more cabin bonding time, right?


----------



## Jhine7

Good luck Cabin 5  Can’t wait for the event to start!


----------



## Antonio

thetessagrace said:


> sorry but im allergic to dove deodorant


You must be allergic to hygiene aswell


----------



## tessa grace

brought some sugar for antonios team to rid of all the salt theyre throwing


----------



## deana

Antonio said:


> View attachment 389339
> I brought some spare deodorant for thunder team due to the lack of hygiene.


By "spare" does that also mean stolen from walmart 

Also we may need the extra strength version based on how these conversations are going


----------



## TheDuke55

Toska said:


> Sounds like a plan! No power means more cabin bonding time, right?


And scary story telling at night where we scare the other campers by seeding misinformation about Zipper stealing lost and wayward campers and those Easter eggs were actually once a person!?


----------



## Antonio

deana said:


> By "spare" does that also mean stolen from walmart
> 
> Also we may need the extra strength version based on how these conversations are going


everything is stolen from Walmart ofc


----------



## King koopa

I also brought an extra outlet for Cabin 4 and 5 here ya go


But I only had time to pack 1 one we'll have to share


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I don't think I've been assigned a cabin yet :,,,,,(


----------



## tessa grace

Antonio said:


> everything is stolen from Walmart ofc


my sister worked at walmart

lets just say they own up to their reputation


----------



## Antonio

thetessagrace said:


> View attachment 389340
> brought some sugar for antonios team to rid of all the salt theyre throwing


You might want to rub that on yourself due to the lack of showers on ur team


----------



## Ichiban

thetessagrace said:


> View attachment 389340
> brought some sugar for antonios team to rid of all the salt theyre throwing



careful, you might lose your cabin 3 bathroom privileges'


----------



## tessa grace

Koopadude100 said:


> I also brought an extra outlet for Cabin 4 and 5 here ya goView attachment 389343
> But I only had time to pack 1 one we'll have to share


imagine bringing something electrical to camp...


----------



## S.J.

Antonio said:


> I brought some spare deodorant for thunder team due to the lack of hygiene.



What, so wild animals can smell us? Nice try. We will smell like dirt and hard work!


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

thetessagrace said:


> imagine bringing something electrical to camp...


Pshhh who needs electronics 
*hides phone*


----------



## Bekaa

Antonio said:


> What color team were you last time?


Red. Same as you!


----------



## tessa grace

Antonio said:


> You might want to rub that on yourself due to the lack of showers on ur team


you might need to inhale it due to the lack of sweetness on your side


----------



## Antonio

S.J. said:


> What, so wild animals can smell us? Nice try. We will smell like dirt and hard work!


That's not a good thing, please take a shower even if you have to use our hose like the "wild animals" u r.


----------



## King koopa

thetessagrace said:


> imagine bringing something electrical to camp...


It's alright kiaa is very nice and I'm sure there's power
As for Cabin 5, I better get this outlet back


----------



## tiffanistarr

the shade i am livin for it


----------



## JellyBeans

the main purpose of this comment is to see which cabin i'm in, so excited we're in the final countdown stages now


----------



## Antonio

Bekaa said:


> Red. Same as you!


I KNEW IT, RED REUNION


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Antonio said:


> View attachment 389339
> I brought some spare deodorant for thunder team due to the lack of hygiene.


Why? You guys gonna play Super Smash Bros.? That was a bad joke I'm only kidding.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

well hello there kappn how are you


----------



## Ichiban

JellyBeans said:


> the main purpose of this comment is to see which cabin i'm in, so excited we're in the final countdown stages now


welcome to cabin 3, the only cabin confirmed to practice hygiene


----------



## nerfeddude

thetessagrace said:


> imagine bringing something electrical to camp...


So silly, right??
/proceeds to hide phone and switch/


----------



## GuerreraD

deana said:


> By "spare" does that also mean stolen from walmart
> 
> Also we may need the extra strength version based on how these conversations are going



Guys, please... calm down. I'll give all the members of your cabin the benefit of doubt and assume that at least ONE of you has noticed the river barely 30m away  Just don't mind the piranhas, they're friendly (perhaps too much).


----------



## Antonio

thetessagrace said:


> you might need to inhale it due to the lack of sweetness on your side


We got both Mar and Mel as our camp leaders, I think we have another sugar and everything nice to go with my spice.


----------



## Peach_Jam

thetessagrace said:


> you might need to inhale it due to the lack of sweetness on your side


g-guys,, maybe don't inhale sugar


----------



## Antonio

Shellzilla said:


> Why? You guys gonna play Super Smash Bros.? That was a bad joke I'm only kidding.


Okay jake Gyllenhaal


----------



## JellyBeans

Origami said:


> welcome to cabin 3, the only cabin confirmed to practice hygiene


thank goodness for that, i know camp is about living it rough but i'm relieved to be with the regular showerers


----------



## Shellzilla_515

xSuperMario64x said:


> well hello there kappn how are you
> View attachment 389345


I have a strong feeling he'll be an important part of the camping event.


----------



## Bekaa

Sasey said:


> Cabin 3 folks!! Woohoo!


Yay! @Sasey


----------



## Antonio

JellyBeans said:


> thank goodness for that, i know camp is about living it rough but i'm relieved to be with the regular showerers


LET'S GO JELLY


----------



## King koopa

@Kapp'n can I ride your boat? I have a license


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Shellzilla said:


> I have a strong feeling he'll be an important part of the camping event.


can't wait to wake up to his salty sea shanties every morning


----------



## Chris

TillyGoesMeow said:


> Pshhh who needs electronics
> *hides phone*


I'll be confiscating that. 



Antonio said:


> We got both Mar and Mel as our camp leaders, I think we have another sugar and everything nice to go with my spice.


I don't believe we have a staff member named Mel.


----------



## tiffanistarr

Shellzilla said:


> I have a strong feeling he'll be an important part of the camping event.


i can vibe with that! We simply don't get enough Kapp'n in our lives i think. I hope he sings to us!!


----------



## Dunquixote

xSuperMario64x said:


> well hello there kappn how are you
> View attachment 389345



That’s exciting! I wonder if he will be posting. Last Halloweaster when doing the egg hunt, I saw that pierrot (who I have still yet to officially meet during an event) interacted with the community a little which I thought was really cute and he seemed really nice too .


----------



## Bekaa

Antonio said:


> I KNEW IT, RED REUNION


Yes. And, I recall how you rocked the competitions! Ruthless!


----------



## Antonio

Chris said:


> I'll be confiscating that.
> 
> 
> I don't believe we have a staff member named Mel.


I meant Mistriel


----------



## tessa grace

Antonio said:


> We got both Mar and Mel as our camp leaders, I think we have another sugar and everything nice to go with my spice.


lemme guess- you have mop and mef aswell?


----------



## GuerreraD

Origami said:


> welcome to cabin 3, the only cabin confirmed to practice hygiene



AHEM, EXCUSE YOU?! I'll let you know that our leaders @Mick and @pandapples live the luxury life, even in the woods. We have a whirpool here with four different kind of bubbling!


----------



## Thunder

Chris said:


> I'll be confiscating that.
> 
> 
> I don't believe we have a staff member named Mel.



i personally thought mistreil was amazing in braveheart


----------



## S.J.

Chris said:


> I'll be confiscating that.
> 
> 
> I don't believe we have a staff member named Mel.



M i s t r e i l

Voila. Mel.


@Mistreil Sorry, your name's Mel now


----------



## tiffanistarr

Thunder said:


> i personally thought mistreil was amazing in braveheart


omg this made me spit my drink out lmaooooo


----------



## AustinTEG06

https://www.belltreeforums.com/thre...pdate-and-camp-bell-tree-delayed.595668/Can’t wait to use it


----------



## Antonio

Hoping this little cutie doesn't show up


----------



## TheDuke55

Koopadude100 said:


> @Kapp'n can I ride your boat? I have a license


I want to hear Kapp'n's sea shanties. And as many renditions about his love for cucumbers as he can manage.

Batten the hatches *poot*

You don't need a phone when you got a trusty compass. Figure out where the moss is growing to get your bearings and then look at my broken compass...oh wait.


----------



## King koopa

I hope you guys like kapp'n's singing because our cabin might be close to the dock


----------



## AustinTEG06

GuerreraD said:


> AHEM, EXCUSE YOU?! I'll let you know that our leaders @Mick and @pandapples live the luxury life, even in the woods. We have a whirpool here with four different kind of bubbling!


Can’t wait to use it


----------



## Shellzilla_515

tiffanistarr said:


> i can vibe with that! We simply don't get enough Kapp'n in our lives i think. I hope he sings to us!!


It better not be one of his songs that makes us a little uncomfortable from New Leaf.


----------



## Antonio

Can I be an idiot in peace, I'm terrible with names.


----------



## Neb

I’m a bit busy at the moment, but I’m looking forward to the events!


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

am I the only one who’s scared of Kapp’n more than zipper??? He’s so creepy


----------



## Bekaa

Antonio said:


> View attachment 389347
> Hoping this little cutie doesn't show up


Oh, yeah, “cute”


----------



## TheDuke55

Shellzilla said:


> It better not be one of his songs that makes us a little uncomfortable from New Leaf.


It will be all of them. And he will sing them at the campfire nights.


----------



## tessa grace

i made a meme


----------



## Antonio

Bekaa said:


> Oh, yeah, “cute”


Adorable is more like it


----------



## Dunquixote

Antonio said:


> View attachment 389347
> Hoping this little cutie doesn't show up



I like zipper but not _this _Zipper. That is so cursed.  I may have to bring a plushie and hope the crows don’t find it.


----------



## Chris

Koopadude100 said:


> I hope you guys like kapp'n's singing because our cabin might be close to the dock


I believe Cabin 5 has claimed the one closest to the dock. Something about the lack of washroom facilities.


----------



## Antonio

thetessagrace said:


> View attachment 389348


I SWEAR TO GOD I-


----------



## tiffanistarr

TillyGoesMeow said:


> am I the only one who’s scared of Kapp’n more than zipper??? He’s so creepy


TAKE IT BACK TILLY whyyyyyyyy


----------



## King koopa

Shellzilla said:


> It better not be one of his songs that makes us a little uncomfortable from New Leaf.


When me songs you uncomfortable, cover ye ears! Kapp'n's bit tone deaf, from singing all these years!
Surely there is someone that likes my songs! Even if people think about them wrong
I imagine that's going to be one of his songs


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I declare this to be the theme song of camp bell tree, we will rise to it every morning at 5am sharp and start our day right.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

TillyGoesMeow said:


> am I the only one who’s scared of Kapp’n more than zipper??? He’s so creepy


If he only sings about cucumbers, we should be fine. Not getting my hopes up though, lol.


----------



## Ichiban

i've been keeping track and idk guys this seems like a pretty stacked deck


----------



## Merielle

I have lavender-scented body wash, deodorant, and lotion for anyone in Cabin 5 who wants some!  And some for those who may need it and don't want it.


----------



## AustinTEG06

Sadly I have to go somewhere and won’t be back until around 8 est so if anything happens I want my cabinmates to tell me what happened when I get back


----------



## tessa grace

tiffanistarr said:


> nahhh that was badge guy from new leaf? what was that dudes name??? he was so weird to me


omg but the badges kinda slapped i forgot about him


----------



## Shellzilla_515

tiffanistarr said:


> nahhh that was badge guy from new leaf? what was that dudes name??? he was so weird to me


Who, Phineas? I think that's his name.


----------



## Antonio

@Mistreil can I refer to use as Mel for now on


----------



## tiffanistarr

Shellzilla said:


> Who, Phineas? I think that's his name.


YES like he handed you your badge then just stayed slowly walking around for like wayyyyy too long


----------



## TheDuke55

Chris said:


> I believe Cabin 5 has claimed the one closest to the dock. Something about the lack of washroom facilities.


The ocean is their bathroom. Remember that when we have some camp activities in the water...


Dunquixote said:


> I like zipper but not _this _Zipper. That is so cursed.  I may have to bring a plushie and hope the crows don’t find it.


That's actually Zipper's brother, Ripper. Watch out for him, he likes to turn campers into stinky eggs. So don't venture too far from your cabin at night!


----------



## kikotoot

Mel makes such great memes!


----------



## tessa grace

Shellzilla said:


> Who, Phineas? I think that's his name.


thats right phineas


well at least phineas left me alone

everytime i went to the island with my cousin in new leaf kappn asked us if we were dating-


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

Antonio said:


> @Mistreil can I refer to use as Mel for now on


Antonio is out here handing out nicknames


----------



## Antonio

TillyGoesMeow said:


> Antonio is out here handing out nicknames


it's the only way to save my ego


----------



## GuerreraD

Shellzilla said:


> It better not be one of his songs that makes us a little uncomfortable from New Leaf.



Half of his songs are about his daughter/wife/mother. I'm all okay with him singing (because let's admit it, he sings nicely) as long as he sticks to those...


----------



## S.J.

Origami said:


> View attachment 389349
> i've been keeping track and idk guys this seems like a pretty stacked deck


Fixed


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I'm still cabinless lol

oh well ig I'll bunk w kappn


----------



## King koopa

GuerreraD said:


> Half of his songs are about his daughter/wife/mother. I'm all okay with him singing (because let's admit it, he sings nicely) as long as he sticks to those...


His next song might be about zipper aka sapper


----------



## Antonio

S.J. said:


> Fixed
> 
> View attachment 389350


ARE YOU WRITING A HIT LIST OMG


----------



## Mistreil

Antonio said:


> @Mistreil can I refer to use as Mel for now on


I'd rather Mistreil (or Mist works as a nickname)! I'm not used to seeing Mel as a nickname for myself.


----------



## Ichiban

S.J. said:


> Fixed
> 
> View attachment 389350


how could i have been so careless, thanks for the fix


----------



## Antonio

Mistreil said:


> I'd rather Mistreil (or Mist works as a nickname)! I'm not used to seeing Mel as a nickname for myself.


I'll call you mist then but don't you fog up my glasses ya hear.


----------



## shawo

I hide in the forest. I steal your food. Just because I have no cabin doesn't mean you shouldn't fear me.


----------



## TheDuke55

Antonio said:


> ARE YOU WRITING A HIT LIST OMG


Can't be, I'm not on there.


----------



## nerfeddude

The event itself haven't started yet, but you guys have no idea how much I love seeing all this activity and chatting. So livelyyy


----------



## Antonio

TheDuke55 said:


> Can't be, I'm not on there.


it's only cabin 3 members


----------



## Dunquixote

TheDuke55 said:


> The ocean is their bathroom. Remember that when we have some camp activities in the water...
> 
> That's actually Zipper's brother, Ripper. Watch out for him, he likes to turn campers into stinky eggs. So don't venture too far from your cabin at night!



 Can I hire Nef as my bodyguard even though he is team five’s captain? (saying this because of his noteworthy reputation in the world of animal crossing of being able to deal with shady characters).


----------



## shawo

Wait mist you're project staff? can you give me some oreos dude I'm starving please.


----------



## Ichiban

Antonio said:


> it's only cabin 3 members


i was trying to keep tabs on who we got lmao


----------



## Antonio

shawo said:


> I hide in the forest. I steal your food. Just because I have no cabin doesn't mean you shouldn't fear me.


I don't fear you, nothing scares me expect for @thetessagrace memes


----------



## tiffanistarr

shawo said:


> Wait mist you're project staff? can you give me some oreos dude I'm starving please.


feed him! he's cabinless and living in the wilderness!


----------



## Ichiban

shawo said:


> I hide in the forest. I steal your food. Just because I have no cabin doesn't mean you shouldn't fear me.


i've always believed in helping the homeless, you can have my chips


----------



## GuerreraD

AustinTEG06 said:


> Sadly I have to go somewhere and won’t be back until around 8 est so if anything happens I want my cabinmates to tell me what happened when I get back



I'm in Europe and right now it's already 23h, but I have no want to go to bed yet. Since I don't have to work tomorrow, I'm thinking of just staying the night up!
... But that probably means I'll be snoozing all through the morning, gosh


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

tiffanistarr said:


> feed him! he's cabinless and living in the wilderness!


Do! NOT! Feed! The! Forrest! People!


----------



## TheDuke55

Dunquixote said:


> Can I hire Nef as my bodyguard even though he is team five’s captain?


I'll keep camp 3 safe for their pudding cup privileges.


----------



## tiffanistarr

GuerreraD said:


> I'm in Europe and right now it's already 23h, but I have no want to go to bed yet. Since I don't have to work tomorrow, I'm thinking of just staying the night up!
> ... But that probably means I'll be snoozing all through the morning, gosh


#cabinlife right?


----------



## Bekaa

I’m seeing some cabin themes unfolding, we’ve got a luxury cabin, a gritty, “hygiene’s for wimps” one, and cabin 3 is shaping up to be just a bunch of miscreants.


----------



## King koopa

shawo said:


> I hide in the forest. I steal your food. Just because I have no cabin doesn't mean you shouldn't fear me.


Guys put the refrigerator away from this person's reach


----------



## tessa grace

Antonio said:


> I don't fear you, nothing scares me expect for @thetessagrace memes


here you go @Antonio yet another fear inducing image


----------



## Antonio

Bekaa said:


> I’m seeing some cabin themes unfolding, we’ve got a luxury cabin, a gritty, “hygiene’s for wimps” one, and cabin 3 is shaping up to be just a bunch of miscreants.


camp 3 is the chaotic camp obc

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2021



thetessagrace said:


> here you go @Antonio yet another fear inducing image
> View attachment 389351


LOL I LOVE THIS, I can't stay mad at you


----------



## tessa grace

Bekaa said:


> I’m seeing some cabin themes unfolding, we’ve got a luxury cabin, a gritty, “hygiene’s for wimps” one, and cabin 3 is shaping up to be just a bunch of miscreants.





you call this lack of hygiene?? theres more in the cabinet


----------



## King koopa

Alright I think we're all set!
Also cabin 5, if you need food or to use our bathroom let me know, I gotcha coverd


----------



## Jacob

Cabin 5 lets go


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

Cabin 4 is still haunted  creaky floors and ghosts


----------



## King koopa

Jacob said:


> Cabin 5 lets go


Well uh good luck


----------



## Jacob

Koopadude100 said:


> Well uh good luck


never heard of her


----------



## Peach_Jam

Bekaa said:


> I’m seeing some cabin themes unfolding, we’ve got a luxury cabin, a gritty, “hygiene’s for wimps” one, and cabin 3 is shaping up to be just a bunch of miscreants.


we can be elegant miscreants


----------



## GuerreraD

tiffanistarr said:


> #cabinlife right?



Yes, you know it  But it would look bad for my cabin if I'm not up at 5am as @Chris instructed us (already fearing the penalties).


----------



## TheDuke55

Bekaa said:


> I’m seeing some cabin themes unfolding, we’ve got a luxury cabin, a gritty, “hygiene’s for wimps” one, and cabin 3 is shaping up to be just a bunch of miscreants.


No no it's 1 like that. Like Number 1. Cause I think I'm the only one here right now lol.

Eh I might just sneak in to other cabins to eat their food and stuff. No one will know the difference.


----------



## tessa grace

TheDuke55 said:


> No no it's 1 like that. Like Number 1. Cause I think I'm the only one here right now lol.
> 
> Eh I might just sneak in to other cabins to eat their food and stuff. No one will know the difference.


what food

you think cabin 5 believes in luxury such as food?


----------



## King koopa

TheDuke55 said:


> No no it's 1 like that. Like Number 1. Cause I think I'm the only one here right now lol.
> 
> Eh I might just sneak in to other cabins to eat their food and stuff. No one will know the difference.


I think I might be the only cabin 4 member posting here
And if zipper got to em well zipper is going to be a zipper omelet in a second


----------



## jiny

-Lumi- said:


> I spy a little purple team reunion!! @~Kilza~ @xara @syub @Foreverfox @Princess Mipha @any other purple members my forgetful brain forgot!!


aaaa yay!! im so excited


----------



## Bekaa

Origami said:


> i've always believed in helping the homeless, you can have my chips


Not the chips!


----------



## GuerreraD

Bekaa said:


> I’m seeing some cabin themes unfolding, we’ve got a luxury cabin, a gritty, “hygiene’s for wimps” one, and cabin 3 is shaping up to be just a bunch of miscreants.



Cabin 4 has been claimed as the haunted one   Only cabin still missing a certain flavour (as far as I know) is Cabin 1.


----------



## TheDuke55

Koopadude100 said:


> I think I might be the only cabin 4 member posting here
> And if zipper got to em well zipper is going to be a zipper omelet in a second


Actually it's the other way around since he turns lost campers into eggs.



thetessagrace said:


> what food
> 
> you think cabin 5 believes in luxury such as food?


I said 'stuff' I'm sure I can find something in there. And if not, at least its company.




GuerreraD said:


> Cabin 4 has been claimed as the haunted one   Only cabin still missing a certain flavour (as far as I know) is Cabin 1.


Our flavor is cabin of 1. Numero Uno.


----------



## tessa grace

GuerreraD said:


> Cabin 4 has been claimed as the haunted one   Only cabin still missing a certain flavour (as far as I know) is Cabin 1.


the cabin notoriously known for stealing nonexistent food


----------



## moo_nieu

GuerreraD said:


> Cabin 4 has been claimed as the haunted one   Only cabin still missing a certain flavour (as far as I know) is Cabin 1.


were a cabin of lurkers


----------



## King koopa

TheDuke55 said:


> Actually it's the other way around since he turns lost campers into eggs.
> 
> 
> I said 'stuff' I'm sure I can find something in there. And if not, at least its company.


Luckily the egg I used wasn't anyone 
In any case since i'm alone, I get a cabin to myself yay


----------



## Dinosaurz

This is fun


----------



## nerfeddude

thetessagrace said:


> what food
> 
> you think cabin 5 believes in luxury such as food?


Looks like we're all gonna forget what's the food for the next 3 weeks


----------



## King koopa

Dinosaurz said:


> This is fun


oh hello I didn't see you. Do you know where zipper is?


----------



## tessa grace

nerfeddude said:


> Looks like we're all gonna forget what's the food for the next 3 weeks


poptarts and a bug infested bag of sunchips


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

Dinosaurz said:


> This is fun


CABIN 4 LIAM?? let’s go blues clues reunion bb

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2021



thetessagrace said:


> poptarts and a bug infested bag of sunchips


Feels like summer


----------



## Dinosaurz

Koopadude100 said:


> oh hello I didn't see you. Do you know where zipper is?


You what, we left him behind forever dumb rabbit


----------



## SinnerTheCat

GuerreraD said:


> I'm in Europe and right now it's already 23h, but I have no want to go to bed yet. Since I don't have to work tomorrow, I'm thinking of just staying the night up!
> ... But that probably means I'll be snoozing all through the morning, gosh



Same, but sadly I do have work tomorrow, so I think I'll have to miss the start of the event    
Please don't draw stuff on my face while I'm napping in my bunk, cabin 3 besties


----------



## Dinosaurz

The weak ones without cabins are to sleep outside alone


----------



## King koopa

Ok, so to fend off zipper I have:
Bug spray
Scrambled eggs
And a broken zipper animaltronic


----------



## tessa grace

TillyGoesMeow said:


> CABIN 4 LIAM?? let’s go blues clues reunion bb
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2021
> 
> 
> Feels like summer


yes summer is the 31 bug bites making the big dipper on my legs


...help


----------



## Rosch

Ooh. I thought there are only 3 teams. This is soooo exciting!


----------



## Pintuition

Dinosaurz said:


> The weak ones without cabins are to sleep outside alone


No way!! Catch me living in the woods, off the land. Bear Grylls style…


----------



## xara

thetessagrace said:


> what food
> 
> you think cabin 5 believes in luxury such as food?



aw what, we’re gonna starve too?


----------



## King koopa

Did anyone bring enough food to feed the people suffering in cabin 5?


----------



## Hat'

Rosch said:


> Ooh. I though there are only 3 teams. This is soooo exciting!


Another cabin 1 resident omg


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

xara said:


> aw what, we’re gonna starve too?


Cabin 5 is seeming more like prison than camp  good luck


----------



## ~Kilza~

xara said:


> aw what, we’re gonna starve too?


No, we'll make sure the other cabins starve


----------



## Bekaa

SinnerTheCat said:


> Same, but sadly I do have work tomorrow, so I think I'll have to miss the start of the event
> Please don't draw stuff on my face while I'm napping in my bunk, cabin 3 besties


Oh, well, now you know we’ll have to…who’s got the sharpie?


----------



## tessa grace

Koopadude100 said:


> Did anyone bring enough food to feed the people suffering in cabin 5?


i think suffering is a stretch

poptarts are enough for me its not like i eat anything else with these covid tastebuds


----------



## TheDuke55

Rosch said:


> Ooh. I though there are only 3 teams. This is soooo exciting!


5 cabins. Only 1 survivor...I mean winner!


----------



## Dinosaurz

Put coach and Hestu with me or riot


----------



## tessa grace

TillyGoesMeow said:


> Cabin 5 is seeming more like prison than camp  good luck


prison? we just have character development, thats all-


----------



## King koopa

TillyGoesMeow said:


> Cabin 5 is seeming more like prison than camp  good luck


I'm glad that thunder isn't in charge of this cabin
In any case should we find the lost campers of cabin 4 or just survive with the 3 of us?


----------



## S.J.

Pintuition said:


> No way!! Catch me living in the woods, off the land. Bear Grylls style…


Ah, I see you are ready to join cabin 5.


----------



## tiffanistarr

TillyGoesMeow said:


> Cabin 5 is seeming more like prison than camp  good luck


the question is, do we help them or just wish them luck???


----------



## Dunquixote

xara said:


> aw what, we’re gonna starve too?



Have you heard of the game “Don’t starve”? Maybe this will be tbt edition of it


----------



## King koopa

tiffanistarr said:


> the question is, do we help them or just wish them luck???


Wish the strong ones luck, help the weak ones
And ignore the ones that threaten to steal


----------



## Peach_Jam

TheDuke55 said:


> 5 cabins. Only 1 survivor...I mean winner!


this is turning into a wilderness survival program


----------



## Nefarious

Cabin 5 won't starve, we're living off the land. The real camping experience! 

_I'll just bring extra first aid kits in case of food poisoning._


----------



## tessa grace

tiffanistarr said:


> the question is, do we help them or just wish them luck???


you say this until we come to camp with all the poptarts


----------



## GuerreraD

Koopadude100 said:


> Did anyone bring enough food to feed the people suffering in cabin 5?



Cabin 5 is missing toilets and showers. I thought it was Cabin 1 the food lurkers?  This not my idea, I stood corrected some posts ago.


----------



## tessa grace

NefariousKing said:


> Cabin 5 won't starve, we're living off the land. The real camping experience!
> 
> _I'll just bring extra first aid kits in case of food poisoning._


food poisoning is your biggest concern?

i mean i was thinking death and lack of healthy sun chips but...


----------



## tiffanistarr

GuerreraD said:


> Cabin 5 is missing toilets and showers. I thought it was Cabin 1 the food lurkers?  This not my idea, I stood corrected some posts ago.


i heard cabin 5 also doesn’t have food and has to catch their own food….


----------



## Dinosaurz

I’ve cracked the code, it’s cabin in the woods and the people without cabins are the scary monsters in the glass boxes ready to kill us


----------



## King koopa

This is basically a horror movie:
Cabin 1 has only 1 member
Cabin 2 is trying to steal
Cabin 3 is living luxury
Cabin 4 has most of the members missing because of zipper
And Cabin 5 is left to suffer


----------



## xara

tiffanistarr said:


> the question is, do we help them or just wish them luck???



pls help


----------



## Antonio

NefariousKing said:


> Cabin 5 won't starve, we're living off the land. The real camping experience!
> 
> _I'll just bring extra first aid kits in case of food poisoning._


Going to eat poison ivy and dirt?


----------



## tessa grace

tiffanistarr said:


> i heard cabin 5 also doesn’t have food and has to catch their own food….


we're gonna make nets out of friendship bracelets and catch snipes


----------



## Firesquids

Dinosaurz said:


> I’ve cracked the code, it’s cabin in the woods and the people without cabins are the scary monsters in the glass boxes ready to kill us


Halloween event? >>


tiffanistarr said:


> i heard cabin 5 also doesn’t have food and has to catch their own food….


Cabin 5 is rugged and adaptable, we'll live off the land. 🏕


----------



## Dinosaurz

Firesquids said:


> Halloween event? >>
> 
> Cabin 5 is rugged and adaptable, we'll live off the land. 🏕


Friday the 13th is during the event the woods will be open stay safe boys


----------



## GuerreraD

NefariousKing said:


> Cabin 5 won't starve, we're living off the land. The real camping experience!
> 
> _I'll just bring extra first aid kits in case of food poisoning._



Hey, I'm really curious. Between you and @Thunder, who's idea it was to dispense with any sensible plumbing? Just so your cabin mates know who to blame.


----------



## xara

NefariousKing said:


> Cabin 5 won't starve, we're living off the land. The real camping experience!
> 
> _I'll just bring extra first aid kits in case of food poisoning._



i hope you know living off the land doesn’t include eating tangy.


----------



## tiffanistarr

xara said:


> pls help


oh bb this is not what you deserve!!


----------



## nerfeddude

Why all of this looks more like a start of a horror movie rather than a chill camping trip..? I don't mind tho


----------



## Merielle

thetessagrace said:


> we're gonna make nets out of friendship bracelets and catch snipes


I probably have enough embroidery floss to make this happen.


----------



## Thunder

xara said:


> i hope you know living off the land doesn’t include eating tangy.



by "living off the land" he means stealing from the other cabins.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

Antonio said:


> Going to eat poison ivy and dirt?


Yum, sounds like the start of a gourmet home made meal


----------



## tessa grace

Thunder said:


> by "living off the land" he means stealing from the other cabins.


cabin 2 started it-


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

Thunder said:


> by "living off the land" he means stealing from the other cabins.


I KNEW I should have brought my padlocks


----------



## King koopa

xara said:


> pls help


Here you can use your bathroom and here is some marshmallows to hold you over



(This better not be a prank I hid cameras)


----------



## DaCoSim

Wait! Where’s the cabin announcements at???


----------



## shawo

I can't believe Bell Tree Forums is going down the same route as lord of the flies


----------



## Ichiban

back, how we keeping up, cabin 3 gang


----------



## Dinosaurz

Thunder said:


> by "living off the land" he means stealing from the other cabins.


It’s not stealing if you’re not caught


----------



## tessa grace

TillyGoesMeow said:


> Yum, sounds like the start of a gourmet home made meal


ive wanted to go vegan for a while now!


----------



## tiffanistarr

Thunder said:


> by "living off the land" he means stealing from the other cabins.


ahhh y’all out here thievin in these woods… tsk tsk


----------



## GuerreraD

Koopadude100 said:


> This is basically a horror movie:
> Cabin 1 has only 1 member
> Cabin 2 is trying to steal
> Cabin 3 is living luxury
> Cabin 4 has most of the members missing because of zipper
> And Cabin 5 is left to suffer



Ehm... no, sorry. We the people in Cabin 2 are the ones with the whirpool and sophisticated gadgets.
Cabin 3 has been labeled as the artistic miscreants (whatever that means).


----------



## Dunquixote

Thunder said:


> by "living off the land" he means stealing from the other cabins.



Thank goodness I don’t have a tangy plush or plan on bringing Tangy oranges . @xara


----------



## Roxxy

Will one of my lovely camp mates please save me a bunk?  Need to go before we get let in and I don’t fancy sleeping outside


----------



## TheDuke55

shawo said:


> I can't believe Bell Tree Forums is going down the same route as lord of the flies


You shall only speak when holding the magic conch!


----------



## DaCoSim

Hmmm I don’t have a cabin assignment but I opted in!


----------



## King koopa

DaCoSim said:


> Wait! Where’s the cabin announcements at???


There isn't one that's why everyone's going nuts
Hungry? Here have some marshmallows


----------



## xara

Koopadude100 said:


> Here you can use your bathroom and here is some marshmallows to hold you overView attachment 389356
> (This better not be a prank I hid cameras)



i never noticed the “have fun with your yum!” on the packaging before i- .


----------



## tessa grace

tiffanistarr said:


> ahhh y’all out here thievin in these woods… tsk tsk


thievin? i prefer the term 'permanent borrowing'


----------



## shawo

It's ok Daco, you and I can live in the forest. Probably.


----------



## tiffanistarr

thetessagrace said:


> thievin? i prefer the term 'permanent borrowing'


i’m going to to be nice and let y’all steal just leave stuff for me!


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

Have I missed the opening?


----------



## Firesquids

tiffanistarr said:


> i’m going to to be nice and let y’all steal just leave stuff for me!


Offerings are welcome, but don't think we'll go easy on you


----------



## S.J.

GuerreraD said:


> Ehm... no, sorry. We the people in Cabin 2 are the ones with the whirpool and sophisticated gadgets.
> Cabin 3 has been labeled as the artistic miscreants (whatever that means).


And cabin 5 is not suffering, we adapt, improvise, overcome and thrive.

(I definitely didn't steal those first three from Bear Grylls).


----------



## tiffanistarr

Sloom Lagoon said:


> Have I missed the opening?


We only just got cabin assignments, nothing else as of yet!


----------



## tessa grace

tiffanistarr said:


> i’m going to to be nice and let y’all steal just leave stuff for me!


ghosts dont eat smh


----------



## King koopa

Sloom Lagoon said:


> Have I missed the opening?


Nope! It didn't start yet but people were assigned to cabins so it will probably happen soon


----------



## SpaceTokki77

ayyyy cabin 3 let’s go! I CALL TOP BUNKKKK
and yes, i’m that one camper who always has the cool marshmallows


----------



## Mick

DaCoSim said:


> Hmmm I don’t have a cabin assignment but I opted in!



It may take about an hour after logging in for it to appear, but it will!



Sloom Lagoon said:


> Have I missed the opening?



Nope! Soon™!


----------



## tiffanistarr

S.J. said:


> And cabin 5 is not suffering, we adapt, improvise, overcome and thrive.
> 
> (I definitely didn't steal those first three from Bear Grylls).


so y’all gonna be drinking your own urine?


----------



## Rosch

I love how *our* cabin has only one member, and it's @TheDuke55


----------



## King koopa

SpaceTokki77 said:


> ayyyy cabin 3 let’s go! I CALL TOP BUNKKKK
> and yes, i’m that one camper who always has the cool marshmallows
> 
> View attachment 389358


They made flower versions of these?


Cool


----------



## Lancelot

Where are all the cool kids at. Let’s go cabin 5 !!!


----------



## Antonio

I worry for camp 5, please be safe.


----------



## DaCoSim

shawo said:


> It's ok Daco, you and I can live in the forest. Probably.


That’s ok!!! We’ll start our own Camp Know Where group!!! Cabin 7!!!


----------



## tessa grace

tiffanistarr said:


> so y’all gonna be drinking your own urine?


*filtered urine, *thank you very much


----------



## Venn

Woo, Cabin 4! I thought I missed alot by the amount of pages this thread went into xD


----------



## Antonio

thetessagrace said:


> *filtered urine, *thank you very much


that's just fancy pee


----------



## Ichiban

i leave my pc for 5 minutes and yall are talking about pee i thought we were supposed to be the miscreants


----------



## King koopa

Venn said:


> Woo, Cabin 4! I thought I missed alot by the amount of pages this thread went into xD


GUYS THERE'S ANOTHER ONE MAKE ROOM MAKE ROOM!


----------



## Giddy

Hi Five to Cabin 5~ 
Nice to meet ya!


----------



## Peach_Jam

SpaceTokki77 said:


> ayyyy cabin 3 let’s go! I CALL TOP BUNKKKK
> and yes, i’m that one camper who always has the cool marshmallows
> 
> View attachment 389358


"Fun mallows"  how cute


----------



## TheDuke55

Rosch said:


> I love how *our* has only one member, and it's @TheDuke55


lol I do hope more of us show up eventually and it's just that it's too early right now.


----------



## Chris

Roxxy said:


> Will one of my lovely camp mates please save me a bunk?  Need to go before we get let in and I don’t fancy sleeping outside


Don't go to sleep just yet.


----------



## S.J.

tiffanistarr said:


> so y’all gonna be drinking your own urine?


Unlike Bear Grylls, we can find fresh sources of water.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

Venn said:


> Woo, Cabin 4! I thought I missed alot by the amount of pages this thread went into xD


Hope you’re ok with the top bunk


----------



## The Pennifer

DaCoSim said:


> Hmmm I don’t have a cabin assignment but I opted in!


That happened to me too don’t worry you’ll get your cabin it just takes a little while
Maybe you’ll be cabin number one


----------



## shawo

DaCoSim said:


> That’s ok!!! We’ll start our own Camp Know Where group!!! Cabin 7!!!



Can we still be called Cabin 7 if we don't have a Cabin. Or a home.


----------



## tiffanistarr

S.J. said:


> Unlike Bear Grylls, we can find fresh sources of water.


he also lets bugs sting him, y’all should try that too!


----------



## King koopa

In any case does anyone on cabin 5 need marshmallows or to use the bathroom? If so, go now!


----------



## S.J.

tiffanistarr said:


> he also lets bugs sting him, y’all should try that too!


We eat the bugs.


----------



## Lancelot

Cabin 5 we are not drinking our pee oml


----------



## tessa grace

DaCoSim said:


> That’s ok!!! We’ll start our own Camp Know Where group!!! Cabin 7!!!


we dont talk about the incident of cabin 6


----------



## kikotoot

shawo said:


> Can we still be called Cabin 7 if we don't have a Cabin. Or a home.



You'll always have a home in cabin 2 with your Redds!


----------

